# The Wall will be YUGE and beautiful driveler #198...



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2016)

good'un Chief!
Mernin!
Today is my Little Man's 3rd birthday........... I had JUST got home a little before midnight, 3 years ago, so hoping he'd be born on 3-3-13, but noooooo, stubborn thing waited for 3-4-13!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 4, 2016)

Morning smart folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2016)

Keebs said:


> good'un Chief!
> Mernin!
> Today is my Little Man's 3rd birthday........... I had JUST got home a little before midnight, 3 years ago, so hoping he'd be born on 3-3-13, but noooooo, stubborn thing waited for 3-4-13!



Mornin galfriend! 

Happy Birthday to the stubborn Little Man! 



Migmack said:


> Morning smart folks



Mornin Fuzz!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 4, 2016)

Morning, its my Friday!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, its my Friday!!



Mornin Mudro....I think it's mine too!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 4, 2016)

Mornin


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 4, 2016)

Y'all got to go back to the otheran an read back...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 4, 2016)

Good Morning to all of you "late folks".  I just thought that I was having a bad day until................this guy showed up with my package !!!!  I am thinking that the "pucker factor" on a 1-10 landing scale would have probably been about 786 on this really wild cross-wind landing !!!!!! 


And the very idea that some people have to wonder just how their new set of glassware got broken while in transit !!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 4, 2016)

I sure miss the day of brewing a pot of coffee.. this keurig thing has cramped my style and the wonderful smell of fresh brewed coffee in the kitchen!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 4, 2016)

Yep, like it Chief. Morning Keebs,Fuzzy,Mud,Mrs. H. I'd say that would draw you up EE!!! Happy birthday to little man Keebs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 4, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I sure miss the day of brewing a pot of coffee.. this keurig thing has cramped my style and the wonderful smell of fresh brewed coffee in the kitchen!



Refuse to drink Keurig coffee. No No:
Reminds me of a hospital waiting room. 
I have one for the camper. It don't get used much.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2016)

Love my Keurig...hope this helps!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 4, 2016)

i do not have a Keurig.  Hope this really helps someone.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 4, 2016)

Why good morning. Fedx  brought me a new 32" TV so took the 24 and replaced the 17" monitor on the puter wow I can almost read this thing without my specticals or sneekin up on the screen   hope this helps


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2016)

Still no truck..


----------



## Backlasher82 (Mar 4, 2016)

Great song Jeff.

Just one question though, what's a Yuge?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 4, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Still no truck..



Get a sports car... A high roller like you don't need a truck!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Get a sports car... A high roller like you don't need a truck!





"high roller.."


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 4, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Get a sports car... A high roller like you don't need a truck!



He wouldn't fit.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 4, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "high roller.."  [/QUhOTE]
> Yous a high Rolla up in herea!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 4, 2016)

Mrs H22 just called Quack fat


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 4, 2016)

and things of that nature


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 4, 2016)

speaking of fat


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He wouldn't fit.






I've lost weight, thank you very much.




I'm down to a svelte 230lbs...


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 4, 2016)

mud?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> mud?






HA !!!!  KANG me !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2016)

Where's my Crickett ??  I miss her.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 4, 2016)

Crickett=getting her smart on.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Crickett=getting her smart on.






Well she won't get it from hanging around hera !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 4, 2016)

Beautiful Day!
After that ness yesterday.
Gonna go enjoy!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2016)

Wonder can you put a trailer hitch on a Vette ??


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Mar 4, 2016)

I think the wall will be small, and incomplete. Hope this helps. 

And no hitches on vettes. Exhaust prohibits.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2016)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I think the wall will be small, and incomplete. Hope this helps.
> 
> And no hitches on vettes. Exhaust prohibits.






Really now ???


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 4, 2016)

Evening drivelers. Shore is a beautiful afternoon. I can see a fishing trip in my near future.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2016)

Afternoon Mbro, used your steak flippa last night !!


----------



## Backlasher82 (Mar 4, 2016)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I think the wall will be small, and incomplete. Hope this helps.
> 
> And no hitches on vettes. Exhaust prohibits.



You aren't helping much. How are we going to put a big beautiful door in a tiny little wall.

And how do expect Quack to haul all those bricks to the wall without a trailer? Hauling 2 bricks at a time in that little trunk will take forever.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Mar 4, 2016)

Backlasher82 said:


> You aren't helping much. How are we going to put a big beautiful door in a tiny little wall.
> 
> And how do expect Quack to haul all those bricks to the wall without a trailer? Hauling 2 bricks at a time in that little trunk will take forever.



Sorry if the truth hurts.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 4, 2016)

Ralph = just keepin' it real


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2016)

Ralph ='s couldn't find his buttocks with both hands.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2016)

Afternoon kids....Quack's gettin a Vette?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 4, 2016)

Quack = YUGO = one brick = one fishin pole


hope this helps


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon kids....Quack's gettin a Vette?






Can you believe I actually stopped and looked at one ??


Had to roll outta it ...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 4, 2016)

BEAUTIFUL day almost 60 and sunshine workin the stuffin out of the tractor


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Quack = YUGO = one brick = one fishin pole
> 
> 
> hope this helps






NOW that I can afford !!!  Hiya Uncle Stona !!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 4, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can you believe I actually stopped and looked at one ??
> 
> 
> Had to roll outta it ...



A vett or a YUGO ???????


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 4, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> NOW that I can afford !!!  Hiya Uncle Stona !!!



Hay ya Quack ya know what I meen


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> A vett or a YUGO ???????





Gonna put mudgrips on da Yugo !!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 4, 2016)

SYL  I got thristy so think I need to head to town and grap a beer  or 2 two to to tutu


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 4, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna put mudgrips on da Yugo !!!



Some 35s on 20" rims would look cool


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 4, 2016)

Kang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can you believe I actually stopped and looked at one ??
> 
> 
> Had to roll outta it ...



  



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Kang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Afternoon Mike!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 4, 2016)

Uncle Stoner smoking a lil weed and cruising around on da tractor.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> Uncle Stoner smoking a lil weed and cruising around on da tractor.



Zig Zag.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 4, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> Uncle Stoner smoking a lil weed and cruising around on da tractor.



ka bong


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 4, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> Uncle Stoner smoking a lil weed and cruising around on da tractor.





Jeff C. said:


> Zig Zag.....





gobbleinwoods said:


> ka bong



And your point is????


Yalls just jellyous     life is good bein old and retired


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 4, 2016)

Hay Quack for some reason I can see ya in this Yugo....

hope this helps


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 4, 2016)

This is for my smokin buddies ya know who you are .....

and ya know what I meen


----------



## Backlasher82 (Mar 4, 2016)

He be styling.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 4, 2016)

Yall come back ya hear??


----------



## Backlasher82 (Mar 4, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Yall come back ya hear??





I'll just be out following all the little animals around.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2016)

Backlasher82 said:


> I'll just be out following all the little animals around.



 ^^^^ 

That explains all of LABSX wildlife pics....


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 4, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> ^^^^
> 
> That explains all of LABSX wildlife pics....



Fine takes this (it's an old shot like me)


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 5, 2016)

Anybody up and stirring? Headed to the lake this am. CYL.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm not stirring but am brewing.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 5, 2016)

Good Morning Moonpie, Gobblin, and to those other sleepy heads this morning.

I've been up a couple of hours now and have been watching crazy old re-runs on television etc.  Been talking on the phone with my Texas Sweetie for about 30 minutes as well.  

I am going up to the country this morning and do my normal routine etc starting with some breakfast at the Evans Diner, getting weekly groceries for my elderly relative, and hopefully walking over my property and checking things out again today.  Might even catch one of those big bass that I saw in one of the ponds last weekend and check it out and release it.  I just hope that the ground may be a little drier this weekend because I couldn't drive through the gate as it was so wet last week.  I had to walk way back into the property and as I pulled the cards, I also searched all along the fences and creek etc for sheds.  I found zilch too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2016)

Mronin....nice little frost this am.


----------



## cramer (Mar 5, 2016)

Morning every buddy
Thanks for the coffee G
Somebuddy wake up mRs Lazy Bones aka Mrs H22
She's a burning daylight


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 5, 2016)

Chief, cramer,

glad to see you are among the vertical today


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2016)

cramer said:


> Morning every buddy
> Thanks for the coffee G
> Somebuddy wake up mRs Lazy Bones aka Mrs H22
> She's a burning daylight



Mornin cramer, she's probably plannin her day as we speak.



gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief, cramer,
> 
> glad to see you are among the vertical today



Backatcha gobblein.....mornin.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm back from my journey seeking truth and I gotta share what I learned. Sometimes wisdom comes from unlikely places.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2016)

Backlasher82 said:


> I'm back from my journey seeking truth and I gotta share what I learned. Sometimes wisdom comes from unlikely places.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 5, 2016)

Beautiful day to have to go sit in the hair salon.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 5, 2016)

Tell cramer I been up since 6:30.
Computer is very slow today. I aint got time for that.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 5, 2016)

This has to be one of the best drivler titles I have ever seen. Them idjit Billys come up with stupid titles.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Beautiful day to have to go sit in the hair salon.



mrshtutu=gettin her doo did again.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 5, 2016)

Afternoon Chief. When you coming this way?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Chief. When you coming this way?



Not sure Pops, will be in N'ville in July, but it's one of those that I don't arrive there until the wee hours of the morning, do the show on Tuesday, then leave on Wednesday morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 5, 2016)

Afternoon friends !!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 5, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon friends !!



Mornin Quack looks like a day to kick back watch a movie or play some ps2 games and see iffin the rain stops or not then the ? is is it to muddy to do anything???


Think I'll just pop a top and see.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 5, 2016)

Hiya Mikey !!! Need to be on the tractor prepping the garden, but I just ain't feeling it..


Sun's trying to peek out, spose to be 70 today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Mornin Quack looks like a day to kick back watch a movie or play some ps2 games and see iffin the rain stops or not then the ? is is it to muddy to do anything???
> 
> 
> Think I'll just pop a top and see.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Mikey !!! Need to be on the tractor prepping the garden, but I just ain't feeling it..
> 
> 
> Sun's trying to peek out, spose to be 70 today.



Afternoon, had a couple chores I wanted to get done also, but ain't feelin it either for some reason, may have eaten too much.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 5, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon, had a couple chores I wanted to get done also, but ain't feelin it either for some reason, may have eaten too much.






Mighta as well get high and poppa top with Uncle Stona !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mighta as well get high and poppa top with Uncle Stona !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 5, 2016)

Live from the beer cooler!


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 5, 2016)

Couple a da boys highschool friends at daCafe'356 for a visit. Dadgum them lil girls done turned in to GROWD Up wimenz


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2016)

Hornet22 said:


> Couple a da boys highschool friends at daCafe'356 for a visit. Dadgum them lil girls done turned in to GROWD Up wimenz


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 5, 2016)

Hornet22 said:


> Couple a da boys highschool friends at daCafe'356 for a visit. Dadgum them lil girls done turned in to GROWD Up wimenz






No pics, didn't happen...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No pics, didn't happen...



Yeah!


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 5, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No, didn't happen...



THAT'S the words I was lookin for


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2016)

Watchin UFC prelims. I'll catch the dvr'd PPV over at my brothers later on.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 5, 2016)

The boy had a bunch of high school friends over today. Kinda made me feel proud. They still feel welcome. I was gone half of the day and they were still here.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 6, 2016)

I must be the only driveler that is awake this morning because it surely feels might lonely in here.


Hope the rest of the crew with get vertical soon and bring a 20 gallon coffee pot along as well.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 6, 2016)

Morning EE. I'm finally up and stirring.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 6, 2016)

me too moon but I'm not stirring but pouring


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 6, 2016)

Good morning Gobble. Thanks for the coffee. I'm really enjoying this weather. Went Sinclair yesterday for a short trip, fog was bad early and a lot of big logs floating from the rain Thursday night. Had to be real careful. Turned out to be a good trip, caught a twenty and a half pound flathead on a deep crank. It was a rush on 12 lb test to say the least!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2016)

Mornin EE, coffeebro, and Moon. 

Moon got into a cat fight!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 6, 2016)

Morning Chief, moon, gobble, Eagle,,,, how's the weather down there this AM?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 6, 2016)

40 degrees now. Supposed to hit upper sixties this afternoon. Calling for sunshine and no clouds. Oh and morning Cmp1 and Chief.


----------



## cramer (Mar 6, 2016)

Morning fellers
gotta grab some coffee for it's all gone


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 6, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> 40 degrees now. Supposed to hit upper sixties this afternoon. Calling for sunshine and no clouds. Oh and morning Cmp1 and Chief.



Man I'm envious of ya,,,, 22deg here now, might hit 45deg today, was 42deg yesterday, finally finished cleaning the inside of my trk, after I plowed off a couple inches, so it could melt the driveway,,,,


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 6, 2016)

Well it looks like several of you are now vertical and ready to face today head-on !!!

Good morning to you Moon, Gobblin, Chief, Cmp1, Cramer and also to mckinnie as well who I see was lurking a second ago.

Yesterday morning when I got up to the country, I stopped my friends place and he and other friends were dressing hogs.  They had caught 7 large hogs and several small hogs.  The small ones would fit on a grill really well.  They dressed hogs for about 2 1/2 hours.  The trap owner has a great set-up with a gate that can be closed remotely with his cellphone when he can check the camera and see if the trap is filled with hogs.  It worked great early yesterday morning for sure.  That kind of trap must be the "cream of the crop" for serious hog trappers.

I actually fished a little yesterday afternoon and caught 6 bass.  All of them were a pound or less and, of course, I released all of them.  They did put up some good fights and I enjoyed that part.  Last week end, while checking my cameras, I did see one bass that was about 3 pounds slowing swimming along so I thought that I would try a beetle spin for the heck of it yesterday and those black bass tore it up.  Unfortunately, I had to walk the 3/4 mile back to the back side of the property to get to pond #4 as it was too water-logged throughout the property.  My tackle box got heavy before I got back to my truck too.   It was fun and I did see that those dang hogs had been in one of the ponds again over-night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2016)

Mornin cramer, Cmp......Moon & EE flingin the fishin bug on me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2016)

blood = listenin for gobblers


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2016)

cramer = no 's today?


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 6, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well it looks like several of you are now vertical and ready to face today head-on !!!
> 
> Good morning to you Moon, Gobblin, Chief, Cmp1, Cramer and also to mckinnie as well who I see was lurking a second ago.
> 
> ...




Man those hog's sound awesome, I wouldn't want one charging me, the only time I ever saw one was over in Germany, got pretty big there and would see them in the pm, going home, hit one and it would tear up your car,,,,


----------



## cramer (Mar 6, 2016)

had to get some  of G's coffee in the tank first
work out second





ready to conquer the whirled


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 6, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> cramer = no 's today?





Cmp1 said:


> Man I'm envious of ya,,,, 22deg here now, might hit 45deg today, was 42deg yesterday, finally finished cleaning the inside of my trk, after I plowed off a couple inches, so it could melt the driveway,,,,





cramer said:


> had to get some  of G's coffee in the tank first
> work out second
> 
> 
> ...



morning bros

work out cramer?   This is a second trip to the coffee pot, correct?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 6, 2016)

Morning Cramer. Yeah Chief the bug has bitten me pretty good!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 6, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Cramer. Yeah Chief the bug has bitten me pretty good!



I'm envious of ya too, would love to be doing some lure drowning,,,,


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 6, 2016)

Coming back from town this morning ( had to get beer and smokes after all NASCAR is on today ) and theys had a road block out so had to stop. Thought they might be checkin IDs or something but nope they just moved off and let me thru


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 6, 2016)

Saw a couple herds yesterday of about 20ea, saw a flock of redbeards also,,,,didn't have my camera,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> I'm envious of ya too, would love to be doing some lure drowning,,,,



Charging the batteries for the electric only lakes....



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Coming back from town this morning ( had to get beer and smokes after all NASCAR is on today ) and theys had a road block out so had to stop. Thought they might be checkin IDs or something but nope they just moved off and let me thru



looks like Spring is right around the corner Mike. I see some greening up.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 6, 2016)

I saw some robins again today.



Doesn't compare to stonebro and cmp's visuals however.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 6, 2016)

I'll make sure I've got my camera next time,,,, no Robin's yet, bunch of Bluejays, I think I heard a couple gold finches this Am also,,,,


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 6, 2016)

Cool pics Mike!  Couple of friends went to Jarvis Lucas yesterday and did good. It's electric only also Chief.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 6, 2016)

Gots to report back to the boxing arena tonight!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Gots to report back to the boxing arena tonight!



You gon referee?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 6, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> You gon referee?



Can BOG count to 10 ????  


Boxin a 10 count and wrestlin a 3 right??


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 6, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> You gon referee?


Not getting involved


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Can BOG count to 3 ????


Yes, I'm always on my third beer


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 6, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Not getting involved
> 
> Yes, I'm always on my third beer



Boy your fast I typed that then had to edit I realized you said boxin not wrestlin 


So what's sup today?  Goin to be goodun here wifes gone to town in the truck to help her son move, NASCAR is going to be on and I got the new 32" TV and sterio hooked up in surround sound so when they say " CRANK IT UP " I can  

Oh and it's raining again so I don't even have to feel bad about not doing anything outside


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 6, 2016)

Went and walked over a possible new turkey hunting spot... Just a little farther away than I like. Good looking property though!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 6, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Went and walked over a possible new turkey hunting spot... Just a little farther away than I like. Good looking property though!



But other then you are there any turkeys on it ??

Wishin ya good LUCK


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 6, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> But other then you are there any turkeys on it ??
> 
> Wishin ya good LUCK



 LOL


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 6, 2016)

Man what a gorgeous day, I need to get outta this house!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 6, 2016)

This could be a good race today they going to have up to 50 mph winds   Drive it like ya stole it and hang on


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 6, 2016)

Zoom zoom...


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 6, 2016)

Evening everyone,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 6, 2016)

Evenin Yankbro !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 6, 2016)

Dang, sand storm in Vegas.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man what a gorgeous day, I need to get outta this house!!



Absolutely beautiful.....



Cmp1 said:


> Evening everyone,,,,



yankbro  What up?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang, sand storm in Vegas.



Must be coming off the beachfront property.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 6, 2016)

Delivered some buttermilk pies to some unfortunate friends going through some tuff health issues. Back at the Cafe 356.
Oh, and I'm blonde again.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 6, 2016)

grilt bacon/cheese hamboogers


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 6, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Delivered some buttermilk pies to some unfortunate friends going through some tuff health issues. Back at the Cafe 356.
> Oh, and I'm blonde again.



That's my excuse and I'm stickin with it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2016)

Got my garage cleaned out, charged boat batteries, etc.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> grilt bacon/cheese hamboogers



We were gonna do that, but I found some bun length cheese stuffed smoked sausage dawgs. Got some left ova slaw. It's slaw dawgs tonight!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> grilt bacon/cheese hamboogers



Dang,"I'll gladly pay you Tuesday for a hambooger today".



mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's my excuse and I'm stickin with it.



Blondes have more fun!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We were gonna do that, but I found some bun length cheese stuffed smoked sausage dawgs. Got some left ova slaw. It's slaw dawgs tonight!



Y'all killin me, gonna have to see what's on the menu hera. I'm bout leftova'd out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2016)

When yo go back to work Quackbro?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 6, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Must be coming off the beachfront property.




I got off that plane and thought to myself, where's the beach.  Middle of the dang dessert.  Looks like there oughta be an ocean real close. 
Reckon what all that sand is doing to the intake on them cars?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got off that plane and thought to myself, where's the beach.  Middle of the dang dessert.  Looks like there oughta be an ocean real close.
> Reckon what all that sand is doing to the intake on them cars?



Going to cause some issues I'd imagine.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 6, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We were gonna do that, but I found some bun length cheese stuffed smoked sausage dawgs. Got some left ova slaw. It's slaw dawgs tonight!




Tradya a booger for a dwag ??? 





Jeff C. said:


> When yo go back to work Quackbro?






Wed night, Dawn didn't really feel like going anywhere, so we're stuck in the MON til tomorrow, it's my Mom's 91st Birfday !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 6, 2016)

Darrel Waltrip has diarrhea of the mouth, I'd like to slap 'em til my arm hurts..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tradya a booger for a dwag ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 She Won!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 6, 2016)

Just trying to catch up here,,,, bacon cheeseburgers sounds good too,,,, had a old girl friend that diced onions and put them inside and grilled them,,,, I think we're having a pork roast with taters and carrots and onions,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tradya a booger for a dwag ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  

Wish her a Happy Birthday from yo driveler fwiends!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 6, 2016)

My mom's heard of the internet, she's just not real sure what it is, you oughta see some of the text's she sends Dawn . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 6, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Wish her a Happy Birthday from yo driveler fwiends!



I think, just THINK she's a little too high class for us.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 6, 2016)

Kinda bluesy, kinda kuntray, really like the new rendition I posted on FB, but can't get it to post here...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 6, 2016)

High Class Quang! ^^^^^


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think, just THINK she's a little too high class for us.



She'd LOVE me then! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Kinda bluesy, kinda kuntray, really like the new rendition I posted on FB, but can't get it to post here...



I be diggin on some CS!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 6, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think, just THINK she's a little too high class for us.






You'd love her Mandy, she's a lil bitty thang, all prim and proper !!!  She's a HOOT!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2016)

Havin some kind of cabbage casserole over spaghetti noodles


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2016)

^^^^ That's what happens when you marry a yan....I mean a midwesterner.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kinda bluesy, kinda kuntray, really like the new rendition I posted on FB, but can't get it to post here...






Song makes me wanna grab some buttocks and slow dance/stumble around the floor . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You'd love her Mandy, she's a lil bitty thang, all prim and proper !!!  She's a HOOT!!!




I bet me and her would get along juss fine. 

I caint see videos on this laptop. What song is it?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 6, 2016)

Quack, go down to the camping forum and look at the old pics of Edisto I posted. Told you my house was decorated like the beach.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 6, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Just trying to catch up here,,,, bacon cheeseburgers sounds good too,,,, had a old girl friend that diced onions and put them inside and grilled them,,,, I think we're having a pork roast with taters and carrots and onions,,,,




Tanks for the memories?   




mrs. hornet22 said:


> I bet me and her would get along juss fine.
> 
> I caint see videos on this laptop. What song is it?



have you tried chrome?   only way I can see them on this laptop.

evening all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Song makes me wanna grab some buttocks and slow dance/stumble around the floor . .



Quack done logged off! 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Tanks for the memories?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Evening gobblebro!

Dadgum cabbage casserole with cheese sauce and hamburger meat was good over the pasketti noodles...who'd a thunk it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2016)

Grab aholt of Ms Dawn, Quackbro!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 6, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Tanks for the memories?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can only get Mozilla for the forum. Do Chrome for FB. 


Jeff C. said:


> Quack done logged off!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sounds pretty good to me Jeff fa fa.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 6, 2016)

MsH22,  I do chrome for all including fb


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Can only get Mozilla for the forum. Do Chrome for FB.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 



gobbleinwoods said:


> MsH22,  I do chrome for all including fb



Same here.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 6, 2016)

Evening folks. Quack are yall coming to Macon for your moms birthday? And tell her happy birthday for me and Rhonda too. Me and Moon jr caught some good ones this afternoon.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 6, 2016)

*Good afternoon.*

Was a gorgeous evening. And caught a few fish too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Was a gorgeous evening. And caught a few fish too.



Evenin Moon, looks like some fried fishes in your near future.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 6, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Moon, looks like some fried fishes in your near future.



As many as he has been reeling in near and distant future.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> As many as he has been reeling in near and distant future.



Ol Moonbro eats a lot of fishes.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 6, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Ol Moonbro eats a lot of fishes.



Probably likes the smell







of hot peanut oil.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 7, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Was a gorgeous evening. And caught a few fish too.



You did goot Moonbro!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 7, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Was a gorgeous evening. And caught a few fish too.



Moon howd ya teach them bass to dance on their tails like that???  I can almost smell HOT grease and taste them filets 

nice job on the picture to,too 2 tutu


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 7, 2016)

Happy Monday Morning to you Blood and to the rest of you sleepy drivelers as well.

I'm still trying to get these sleep monsters out of my eyes and it might take a cup or three of Goblin's fresh brewed coffee just as soon as it is ready.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 7, 2016)

Well EE I am thinking lots of hot coffee will be needed this morning so I was brewing several pots


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 7, 2016)

Morning EE, Gobble, Blood. Already on the Second cup Gobble. Thank you.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 7, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE, Gobble, Blood. Already on the Second cup Gobble. Thank you.



Keep drinking there is more.  

morning moonbro


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 7, 2016)

Mernin fellas!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 7, 2016)

Good Morning Gobblin and thanks for the coffee too.

I hope that Blood had a "peaceful" workplace last night.  Moonpie, I am beginning to believe that somewhere in your background there must have been a relative or close friend that maybe...just maybe, they taught you how to fish !!!!  

Good going on landing all of those nice bass.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 7, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin fellas!



Hey blood,  

believe you were on solo last night, at least hera.   did you babysit drunkbro?

it was a good night to be roof sitting.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 7, 2016)

Mornin drivelers. Just poped in to say hae hey hay


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2016)

Mornin youngins.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 7, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hey blood,
> 
> believe you were on solo last night, at least hera.   did you babysit drunkbro?
> 
> it was a good night to be roof sitting.



He actually came to work straight last night... 

Beautiful night and morning!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 7, 2016)

Morning everyone,,,, you guys are in for some nice weather, before the rain hits later in the week,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2016)

Mernin!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 7, 2016)

Surprisingly I haven't heard the first gobble this morning


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 7, 2016)

Morning Keebs, blood, chief, gobble,,,, we actually have the sun this AM,,,, break out the ration cards,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 7, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Morning Keebs, blood, chief, gobble,,,, we actually have the sun this AM,,,, break out the ration cards,,,,



It's probably safe to say winter up there gets old quick... I love the cold, I really do... But I'm not sure I want the winter weather you guys experience!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 7, 2016)

Some of you that have been here a long time might remember Researcher 31726. Her name was Sue Jones and she lived in Bronwood. She passed away yesterday. Good friend of ours, and to some members here too. Thought ya`ll might want to know.


http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=3287


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Some of you that have been here a long time might remember Researcher 31726. Her name was Sue Jones and she lived in Bronwood. She passed away yesterday. Good friend of ours, and to some members here too. Thought ya`ll might want to know.
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=3287



Thanks Nic, my condolences.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 7, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Some of you that have been here a long time might remember Researcher 31726. Her name was Sue Jones and she lived in Bronwood. She passed away yesterday. Good friend of ours, and to some members here too. Thought ya`ll might want to know.
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=3287



Didn't know her but I will gladly say a prayer for her family today!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 7, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> It's probably safe to say winter up there gets old quick... I love the cold, I really do... But I'm not sure I want the winter weather you guys experience!



We really had an easy one this year, that's one reason the deer population is up and your seeing a lot lately, same with the turkeys,,,, saw a bunch of them the other day, I also expected to see a good apple year this year, same with raspberries, gooseberries etc. BTW do you deer hunt?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2016)

they working me to deff!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2016)

Tell em you need a raise Keebs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2016)

Headed to the big city...


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2016)

How often do you get to Deep Step Quack?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> How often do you get to Deep Step Quack?





Will be going thru there shortly, when I'm at work a coupla times of night, part of our mining operation is there.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Tell em you need a raise Keebs.


 I like the way you think Bo$$!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 7, 2016)

Happy Birthday KyDawg


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 7, 2016)

mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I like the way you think Bo$$!




BO$$ and I will be expecting our kickback! Don't let the interest and penalties pile up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2016)

mo3?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2016)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.



Afternoon Charlie!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 7, 2016)

Afternoon hdm03, BO$$ and Chief. Have you got them batteries charged up Chief?  Suffering through 8 hours of training! Last break and we can go, if some idjit doesn't start asking questions! Don't these fools know the fish are biting?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Afternoon hdm03, BO$$ and Chief. Have you got them batteries charged up Chief?  Suffering through 8 hours of training! Last break and we can go, if some idjit doesn't start asking questions! Don't these fools know the fish are biting?



10-4, batteries are 100%. Problem is, I've been taking care of a few chores around here little by little.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 7, 2016)

beautiful afternoon.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2016)

still swamped, catch ya'll tomorrow, maybe.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 7, 2016)

Hey y'all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bye y'all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 7, 2016)

Took a trip and didn't even leave the farm  
I was just follwing along behind the little animules 


This little feller was very cooperativew and wasn't a bit screed of us and gave me some nice shots. Here's just a few.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 7, 2016)

Even my little friends was watchin him


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 7, 2016)

Nice pics Mike!

P.s. .... Send me 4 or 5 tandem dump truck loads of that beautiful dirt...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Nice pics Mike!
> 
> P.s. .... Send me 4 or 5 tandem dump truck loads of that beautiful dirt...



X2....beautiful country. Mike following the little animules.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 7, 2016)

Thanks BOG he ran off at 1st when Chase spotted him and started barking but when I yelled at Chase he left it alone and he came back and kep an eye on us but wasn't to spooked. Kind of wonder if it's the spike from last year you can see his little nubs startin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 7, 2016)

nice animel pitchers.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 7, 2016)

Mike just smiled and waved sittin there on that sack of seeds. Love them critter pics. Oh and evening everyone.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 7, 2016)

Hey y'all!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all!



Hey MizCricky, hope all is well with you and yours!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 7, 2016)

Live from werk!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 8, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Live from werk!



Sorry about that. I really feel for you havin to work and all, ya know what I meen


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 8, 2016)

Good Morning Blood.  Looks like you are the only one on  night crew tonight.

Maybe Gobblin will round the corner in a minute or so and bring that big coffee pot for us to partake.

I need to read back and catch up just a bit before the sun rises and the day gets gone.


I think that our west coast friend, Mike is obviously a DEER WHISPERER because those deer love him and his camera.  Really nice photos from there and I appreciate him sharing them with all of us so that we can dream about living in a place such as his "Slice of Heaven".


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 8, 2016)

Rounded the corner with fresh coffee


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 8, 2016)

Morning Blood, EE and Gobble with the coffee that I need to get going.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 8, 2016)

Good Morning to you Gobblin.  I knew that you have never been late a day in your life.   

Moonpie, You have developed a unique magnet that attracts every nice black bass within a 10 mile area around you !!!!  


Blood must be working hard tonight as he has not had time to come up for air all night it appears.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 8, 2016)

Blood may be refereeing tonight. Or selling popcorn.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 8, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Blood may be refereeing tonight. Or selling popcorn.



He is an opportunist.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 8, 2016)

*Filets and nuggets.*

Caught this flathead Saturday whilst in pursuit of bass. Tried to take a bandit 300 crank bait away from me. 20.5 lbs.


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 8, 2016)

Mornin' Gobble , Moon .....hope all is well ....

check out primitive section this AM ....I had a young feller stop by at Chehaw this year and is some kinda interested in the primitive skills , I gave him a huge double handful of spalls and he sent me a care package that I got yesterday .....made my day to help him out and it really made my day to get his gifts to me .....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 8, 2016)

morning nuge


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2016)

Mornin EE, gobble, Moon, Nuge, and I see Cmp down there too.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 8, 2016)

Morning gobble, moon, nuge,,,, hey moon did you get those beauty's on a private lake?

Morning Chief,,,,


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 8, 2016)

Morning Nuge, Cmp1, Chief. That's good stuff Nuge.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 8, 2016)

Those came from Sinclair Cmp1.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 8, 2016)

Nugefan said:


> Mornin' Gobble , Moon .....hope all is well ....
> 
> check out primitive section this AM ....I had a young feller stop by at Chehaw this year and is some kinda interested in the primitive skills , I gave him a huge double handful of spalls and he sent me a care package that I got yesterday .....made my day to help him out and it really made my day to get his gifts to me .....



Great, there is still hope in humanity,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 8, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Those came from Sinclair Cmp1.



Nice,,,, hey save some for me,,,, lol lol lol,,,, you ever catch a fresh water drum?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2016)

Moon wearin them fish out!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 8, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Moon wearin them fish out!



Hey Chief, I'm glad he doesn't fish West Point, cause if I get down there, there won't be any left, lol lol lol


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Hey Chief, I'm glad he doesn't fish West Point, cause if I get down there, there won't be any left, lol lol lol



He better stay over there where he's at too!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 8, 2016)

morning folks.....


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 8, 2016)

Morning,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 8, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Blood may be refereeing tonight. Or selling popcorn.



I was strutting around the place in a bikini and holding up a sign that displayed what round it was! Should've seen it.... Awesome!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 8, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Nice,,,, hey save some for me,,,, lol lol lol,,,, you ever catch a fresh water drum?



The creek by my house is loaded with drum... What do ya do with them? They fight like crazy!


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 8, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Nuge, Cmp1, Chief. That's good stuff Nuge.





Cmp1 said:


> Great, there is still hope in humanity,,,,



thanks ....


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 8, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> The creek by my house is loaded with drum... What do ya do with them? They fight like crazy!



I was fishing last July, trying to get some cat's out of a river up here, my back was really hurting and I was just trying to relax, had my rods leaning up against a railing on this dock, it was pretty windy and I wasn't really paying attention, anyway one of my rods fell over, I figured it was the wind, walked over to grab the rod, and bam, there goes my rod over the railing, anyway 26in drum, I couldn't get it up to the dock, had to yell for a guy to give me a hand, he went air borne 3 times, threw him back for someone else to catch,,,, forgot my camera,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 8, 2016)

Nugefan said:


> thanks ....



Morning nuge,,,, you like terrible ted?,,,,


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 8, 2016)

OK, guys and girls, go back up and look at the big table of fish that Moonpie caught recently.

There is obviously one catfish there BUT how many bass can you count in this photo????


I tell you that Moonpie is a bass magnet for sure !!!!!!  


ps:  I wonder just how much he charges for teaching fishing lessons???


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 8, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Morning nuge,,,, you like terrible ted?,,,,



Questions like that will earn you bad marks around here


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 8, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Questions like that will earn you bad marks around here



LOL LOL LOL,,,, we call him that up here, years ago we tried buying a house that butted up against a cornfield that he owns, 300 acres where he hunts, was hoping to meet him,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I was strutting around the place in a bikini and holding up a sign that displayed what round it was! Should've seen it.... Awesome!



Like gobblin always says......I need some eye bleach after reading that. 



Gotta get the Jag to work!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 8, 2016)

Uncountable amount of gobbling going on behind the house right now!!!! Wow!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Caught this flathead Saturday whilst in pursuit of bass. Tried to take a bandit 300 crank bait away from me. 20.5 lbs.


 Holy Moly, I'd love to pull one of those cats in!!!


blood on the ground said:


> I was strutting around the place in a bikini and holding up a sign that displayed what round it was! Should've seen it.... Awesome!









 really?

Mernin........... off & running again......  ya'll have a great day!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 8, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Holy Moly, I'd love to pull one of those cats in!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You to sissta!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 8, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Caught this flathead Saturday whilst in pursuit of bass. Tried to take a bandit 300 crank bait away from me. 20.5 lbs.



Holy Catfish Batman!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Morning y'all.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 8, 2016)

Mornin folks 

Starting the day bright and sunshiney but only 28 degs might get into the mid 40s but the clouds and maybe some more rain this evening. Oh well it is what it is


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 8, 2016)

Beautiful day in SOUTH GA TODAY


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2016)

Beautiful day is Southwest Kentucky.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Caught this flathead Saturday whilst in pursuit of bass. Tried to take a bandit 300 crank bait away from me. 20.5 lbs.



Good thing about a flathead is that the big ones eat almost as good as the smaller ones


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 8, 2016)

Would love me some flathead filets.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 8, 2016)

That flathead is going to see some hot peanut oil real soon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 8, 2016)

rare tour thru during the day so look quick or I B GON


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 8, 2016)

Afternoon folks !!  Gotta take my dog to the vet and then Dawn and I have Dr. appts.  Last day off, back at it tomorrow night.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 8, 2016)

Nice time with my 91yr old Mom yesterday.  She commented on my lack of butt...

Dawn's still laughing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Uncountable amount of gobbling going on behind the house right now!!!! Wow!!!



Must have seen you sportin that kini...... 



Keebs said:


> Holy Moly, I'd love to pull one of those cats in!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Slow down and just mosey on over there.... 



mudracing101 said:


> Holy Catfish Batman!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Morning y'all.



Holy Mudro! 



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Mornin folks
> 
> Starting the day bright and sunshiney but only 28 degs might get into the mid 40s but the clouds and maybe some more rain this evening. Oh well it is what it is



I reckon we'll just take what it gives us..... 



KyDawg said:


> Beautiful day is Southwest Kentucky.



Same here Pops! 



gobbleinwoods said:


> rare tour thru during the day so look quick or I B GON



Caught a glimpse..... 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Nice time with my 91yr old Mom yesterday.  She commented on my lack of butt...
> 
> Dawn's still laughing.



Oh Lawd!!!! 





Homo3? Hey.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2016)

Got some stuff did......back said stop!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 8, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon folks !!  Gotta take my dog to the vet and then Dawn and I have Dr. appts.  Last day off, back at it tomorrow night.


Hey Quackbrohole.


Jeff C. said:


> Got some stuff did......back said stop!



Jeffro!!!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 8, 2016)

hey


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 8, 2016)

Black and bleu burger with chili cheese waffle fries and fried pickles. I need a nap.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 8, 2016)

double bacon cheeseburger and chili cheese fries


----------



## Crickett (Mar 8, 2016)

Hey y'all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Black and bleu burger with chili cheese waffle fries and fried pickles. I need a nap.





hdm03 said:


> double bacon cheeseburger and chili cheese fries



Y'all sure did eat late.....



Crickett said:


> Hey y'all.



Hey Crickyy.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Black and _*bleu *_burger with chili cheese waffle fries and fried pickles. I need a nap.


BLeeeck!


hdm03 said:


> double bacon cheeseburger and chili cheese fries


that sounds decent................ I had left ova baked yeller rice with cheekun & string beans.


Crickett said:


> Hey y'all.


Hiya lost sista!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 8, 2016)

fiveish hours ago I had roast beef, sweet taters, carrots and sourdough bread.   

I'm hungry again.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 8, 2016)

Wow, I've lost a total of 28lbs !!! 



252 to 224, 'bout 10-15lbs more and I'll be back in my root suit for summa time !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2016)

Wut da Dr say bout yo deflated butt, Quack?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, I've lost a total of 28lbs !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 252 to 224, 'bout 10-15lbs more and I'll be back in my root suit for summa time !!!



Quack = wearin speedo by da pool


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2016)

Trump me ^^^^


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 8, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Trump me ^^^^



not after you mentioned Quack and speedo in the same post.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 8, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all sure did eat late.....
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Crickyy.



 



Keebs said:


> BLeeeck!
> 
> that sounds decent................ I had left ova baked yeller rice with cheekun & string beans.
> 
> Hiya lost sista!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, I've lost a total of 28lbs !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 252 to 224, 'bout 10-15lbs more and I'll be back in my root suit for summa time !!!





I've lost 3lbs in last 2 days.  Been sick. Can't eat nothing. Thank God I'm not puking though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> not after you mentioned Quack and speedo in the same post.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 8, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Trump me ^^^^





gobbleinwoods said:


> not after you mentioned Quack and speedo in the same post.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 8, 2016)

Crickett back!  How's school going?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 8, 2016)

The boy got he's last visit with the Neurosurgeon. He was excited that he doesn't have to go back until next Sept. Anyway...... All hardware is in place and bone graph is taking. Thank goodness they were able to use some of his own bone to "mix up" for the bone graph.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Crickett back!  How's school going?



X2


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The boy got he's last visit with the Neurosurgeon. He was excited that he doesn't have to go back until next Sept. Anyway...... All hardware is in place and bone graph is taking. Thank goodness they were able to use some of his own bone to "mix up" for the bone graph.



Great News!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 8, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nice time with my 91yr old Mom yesterday.  She commented on my lack of butt...
> 
> Dawn's still laughing.



My boy says he has a negative butt, but he bumped up before the surgery.  He was so proud. Now it's gone again.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 8, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Great News!!!



He is pumped. Putting in job appts all ova the place.  Well, as long as the futuregrandbabbymama approves.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 8, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Crickett back!  How's school going?



I don't officially start until May 17th but things are pending at the moment. I may have to withdraw & wait til the fall. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> The boy got he's last visit with the Neurosurgeon. He was excited that he doesn't have to go back until next Sept. Anyway...... All hardware is in place and bone graph is taking. Thank goodness they were able to use some of his own bone to "mix up" for the bone graph.





Jeff C. said:


> X2



See above.  



mrs. hornet22 said:


> He is pumped. Putting in job appts all ova the place.  Well, as long as the futuregrandbabbymama approves.



Awesome! Good luck to him! I will be praying for him!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 8, 2016)

BTW I've missed my Woody's family.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 8, 2016)

Mrs H, that son of yours sure is getting better and better.  Proud for him for sure.

Ms Crickett, I am sorry that you are not feeling well and I hope that by tomorrow whatever "bug" that you may have will have "flown the coop" by then!!!

I finally took the time to make me up a pot of spaghetti  with lots of ground beef and also that fantastic Prego "meat flavored" spaghetti sauce.  I only do this about once every 6 months or so.  Dang, that stuff was really good along with some garlic toast.

My tongue is still slapping my face left and right even after I finished eating 30 minutes ago and cleaned up the kitchen as well.  

OH, I just read that Quack said that he had lost about 25 pounds or more now.  Heck, what he really means is that he just lost his "wallet" recently!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 8, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Mrs H, that son of yours sure is getting better and better.  Proud for him for sure.
> 
> Ms Crickett, I am sorry that you are not feeling well and I hope that by tomorrow whatever "bug" that you may have will have "flown the coop" by then!!!
> 
> ...



Thanks! Unfortunately this "bug" won't be flying the coop anytime soon. This "virus"can take months to go away.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He is pumped. Putting in job appts all ova the place.  Well, as long as the futuregrandbabbymama approves.



Say whaaaat? 



Crickett said:


> BTW I've missed my Woody's family.



Miss you too, Ms Crickyy! Hope you get well soon!



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Mrs H, that son of yours sure is getting better and better.  Proud for him for sure.
> 
> Ms Crickett, I am sorry that you are not feeling well and I hope that by tomorrow whatever "bug" that you may have will have "flown the coop" by then!!!
> 
> ...



Just now eating here, EE......Beef and Barley soup with some biscuit toast. 
MizT found the recipe on Pinterest, when she first made it and mentioned it to me I thought, "oh boy, here we go with some weird recipe". 

Man was I wrong, this stuff is delicious!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 9, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Thanks! Unfortunately this "bug" won't be flying the coop anytime soon. This "virus"can take months to go away.



Dang Crickett, that is not good at all.  I sure hope that everything works out for you and as soon as possible. That doesn't sound like any fun at all.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 9, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Say whaaaat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Chief, I remember many years ago, my late wife would come up with new cooking ideas and I sometimes felt the same way BUT after it was cooked, than I ended up eating most of it instead and it was really good too.  Sometimes, it didn't sound too good when she told me about BUT the proof was in my stomach later !!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 9, 2016)

It sure is lonely in here with nobody to play with this morning. 

It is HUMP DAY so it is time to get HUMPING and get some work completed today.   

Hopefully all of you drivelers will start to show up soon for another fun-filled day of GON drivelling.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Morning EE. Sure could use some coffee.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 9, 2016)

EE, quit posting so much and it wouldn't take so long to read back.    

glad Ms.H22 son is doing well
crikky get well


see moonbro checking in and I have the coffee ready


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Morning and thank you Gobble.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 9, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE, quit posting so much and it wouldn't take so long to read back.
> 
> glad Ms.H22 son is doing well
> crikky get well
> ...




I was hoping to put it all in one post BUT for some reason, my "multiple quotation feature" would not work like normal.  

Heck, now I think that I need some of your "multiple cup feature" to get me firing on all cylinders this morning.  

Thanks for rescuing me.  

Moon, just how many bass was in your latest photo with that big catfish???  I think that I counted 16 nice ones but it might have been more.  

Blood must be MIA overnight !!!!!  I think that he has turkey hunting on his brain instead.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 9, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I was hoping to put it all in one post BUT for some reason, my "multiple quotation feature" would not work like normal.
> 
> Heck, now I think that I need some of your "multiple cup feature" to get me firing on all cylinders this morning.
> 
> ...



I thought you were billying the thread to be kang


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 9, 2016)

but I could have been wrong


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 9, 2016)

You counted correctly EE. That was a good haul, the coworker I took had a really good time.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 9, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I thought you were billying the thread to be kang




What is a "kang" ??????  Better yet, what is a "billy" ????

I've never even took time to post a single post in a billy thread yet.  Actually I have only read about 5 complete posts in a "billy thread" so far.  

I think that I will stick to driveling instead because in those, sometimes you might even get a "Hawt" lady to show up from time to time and that just gives an added dimension and it also makes living worthwhile !!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Morning gobble, moon and ee,,,,


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 9, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> You counted correctly EE. That was a good haul, the coworker I took had a really good time.



That was really a nice catch.

Some friends of mine will be having a fundraiser benefit in about 3 weeks and they always cook up about 60-70 lbs of fried fish fillets along with a full array of other foods as well for this event each year. Most of the fish are catfish but sometimes there might be a few stripers mixed in as well.  I always enjoy helping them and everyone enjoys this event as it costs $15 per person for all that you can eat for this fundraising effort and it also has live Bluegrass entertainment included.  There are two of these benefits each year to support their Bluegrass efforts.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Sounds like a good time EE. Morning Cmp1 and I see Jeff catching up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2016)

Mornin folks.....wish these clouds would get out of here.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 9, 2016)

Mernin fellas... Spent the night going through PLC programs with DB... Dude is going to school for this ... Almost has his diploma ...and is one step above being clueless!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks.....wish these clouds would get out of here.



Morning Chief,,,, rain here, but warm, what a mess,,,, mud everywhere, and what's up with the moles?


----------



## Crickett (Mar 9, 2016)

Morning y'all. 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Dang Crickett, that is not good at all.  I sure hope that everything works out for you and as soon as possible. That doesn't sound like any fun at all.



Thank you. I will heal it will just take time.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Morning Blood. Hope you get to feeling better Crickett, feeling bad is the pits!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 9, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Blood. Hope you get to feeling better Crickett, feeling bad is the pits!



Howdy moonbro


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 9, 2016)

Hey guys and gals


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 9, 2016)

No turkey gobbling at all this morning... Strange!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Morning blood,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 9, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Morning blood,,,,



Morning! I see you are thawing out a little! It's a balmy 57 and cloudy here!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hey!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The boy got he's last visit with the Neurosurgeon. He was excited that he doesn't have to go back until next Sept. Anyway...... All hardware is in place and bone graph is taking. Thank goodness they were able to use some of his own bone to "mix up" for the bone graph.





Crickett said:


> BTW I've missed my Woody's family.


 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey guys and gals


Hey you!!


Mornin Folks, off to do payroll, git yo hours into me asap!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 9, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Hey you!!
> 
> 
> Mornin Folks, off to do payroll, git yo hours into me asap!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2016)

Hey y'all......Not a great pic, but interesting.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2016)

Going to take the Jag for track practice today, he wants to try it out for Special Olympics. He should be purty dang good at it, if not he'll stick his long arms out and block the runners in the lanes next to him.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 9, 2016)

Went fishing down at the pond a few days ago.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 9, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey y'all......Not a great pic, but interesting.



Beautiful! I needed to see that this morning! 



Jeff C. said:


> Going to take the Jag for track practice today, he wants to try it out for Special Olympics. He should be purty dang good at it, if not he'll stick his long arms out and block the runners in the lanes next to him.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 9, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Going to take the Jag for track practice today, he wants to try it out for Special Olympics. He should be purty dang good at it, if not he'll stick his long arms out and block the runners in the lanes next to him.



Oh Gosh.. that would be so funny if he did that.. 
Sure do love that youngan!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Oh Gosh.. that would be so funny if he did that..
> Sure do love that youngan!



He actually did do it when he ran in special olympics in high school.  The place erupted in laughter.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2016)

O3?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2016)

Holler at yall later.....


Hey bOOM bOOM!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 9, 2016)

Jeph!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Going to take the Jag for track practice today, he wants to try it out for Special Olympics. He should be purty dang good at it, if not he'll stick his long arms out and block the runners in the lanes next to him.



Nice pic chief,,,, is your boy in special Olympics?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 9, 2016)

Mornin

You should post that sky pic in the photo challenge for this week Jeff fa fa! 
Nice fish Crickett!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 9, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Going to take the Jag for track practice today, he wants to try it out for Special Olympics. He should be purty dang good at it, if not he'll stick his long arms out and block the runners in the lanes next to him.



He oughta do real good. He can "run like the wind"! 

Cody volunteered and was very involved in the Special Olympics all through high school. He loved every minute of it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 9, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> He actually did do it when he ran in special olympics in high school.  The place erupted in laughter.



I could see it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 9, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> I could see it.




He can jump pretty darn high too. Ask H22.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


>


yes, I put in for your overtime......... 


Chief, I can totally see Jag doing that!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Nice pic chief,,,, is your boy in special Olympics?



Yessir, he's participated in County Special Olympic events since he was in middle school. He has long been out of school, but he participates in State Special olympics now. He's done bowling, baseball(soft), volleyball, and basketball. He didn't do very well in basketball because he didn't like being surrounded  Too bad though because he can actually shoot very well. His dribbling wasn't great, but he can actually hit from 3 point range.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> You should post that sky pic in the photo challenge for this week Jeff fa fa!
> Nice fish Crickett!



What do I win? 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> He oughta do real good. He can "run like the wind"!
> 
> Cody volunteered and was very involved in the Special Olympics all through high school. He loved every minute of it!



Sure can! 

I've always had a lot of respect for those kids that helped out with the mentally and physically challenged. It takes a special kid to want to be involved in that. 



mudracing101 said:


> I could see it.



I raced him one time years ago and I got the lead as we took off. I was maybe 10' in front of him when I said, "I'm winninggggg", over my shoulder. Next thing I knew he pulled right up alongside of me and turned his head staringing right into my eyes for atleast 50-60'. Then he just pulled away like a thoroughbred lookin over his shoulder at me. I stopped and he just kept runnin 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> He can jump pretty darn high too. Ask H22.



    



Keebs said:


> yes, I put in for your overtime.........
> 
> 
> Chief, I can totally see Jag doing that!



Yes ma'am, if y'all only knew half the stuff he says and does, Lawd!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2016)

Soup and sammich.

Makin a big ol pot of Nawlin's red beans and rice with some spicy chicken tenders fo tonight. 

toot toot


----------



## Crickett (Mar 9, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, he's participated in County Special Olympic events since he was in middle school. He has long been out of school, but he participates in State Special olympics now. He's done bowling, baseball(soft), volleyball, and basketball. He didn't do very well in basketball because he didn't like being surrounded  Too bad though because he can actually shoot very well. His dribbling wasn't great, but he can actually hit from 3 point range.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





And  on the last part of your post. That's exactly what my sister says everyday about her son. Lol!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2016)

Good luck to the JAG Jeff. I know he will enjoy it and you too.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 9, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> You should post that sky pic in the photo challenge for this week Jeff fa fa!
> Nice fish Crickett!



Thanks Mandy. We caught several the other day. We've been trying to fish some every afternoon but after this past Sunday they haven't been biting as much. I figured it was b/c everybody & their brother wanted to fish this pond on Sunday. The lady that owns the other property leading to the pond has given permission to so many people to go fishing.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2016)

Cant think of anything I would rather be doing than sitting by a Pond in South Georgia fishing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2016)

Oh btw, there was no practice. It wasn't a totally wasted trip because I did go by the REC dept. and find out why. 

Turns out, where I was told to go had been changed and there wasn't even a practice today anyway. There is a little meeting tomorrow night and then next Thursday evening they start actually running track to see which event that they are cut out for.

That is my only complaint with these folks, they don't communicate very well, but I'll put up with it for what they do.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 9, 2016)

I know some of you might not listen to a lot of Christian music but I wanted to post this video. This song is helping me get thru things right now.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2016)

That is nice Criket


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 9, 2016)

Wished i was fishing in a south ga pond right now too .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 9, 2016)

Afternoon friends !!!    End of my vacation, back at it tonight. 


Glad to see Crickett and Louie back !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 9, 2016)

Crickett said:


> I know some of you might not listen to a lot of Christian music but I wanted to post this video. This song is helping me get thru things right now.



That's good stuff sissta!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 9, 2016)

Wonder if Wybro's gonna be werkin tonight, that boy done disappeard...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 9, 2016)

Crickett said:


> I know some of you might not listen to a lot of Christian music but I wanted to post this video. This song is helping me get thru things right now.





Thanks Crickett, I really like that !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 9, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wonder if Wybro's gonna be werkin tonight, that boy done disappeard...



remember something about a week off and he meant it.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Evening gobble, Quack,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 9, 2016)

Evening Yankbro !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 9, 2016)

Cheekun libberz, fried biskit, fries and slaw.  Fed the biscuit and most the fries to Charlie..


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cheekun libberz, fried biskit, fries and slaw.  Fed the biscuit and most the fries to Charlie..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 868688



Evenin.....looks good Quackbro! 

Just got through cleanin up the kitchen after makin spicy chikin tenders and red beans and rice with a big ol ham bone in it. Dang good  but I'm stuffed now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 9, 2016)

It's hot here at the plastic factory... Bring on October!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 9, 2016)

Evening Bloodbro, betcha it's gonna be one HOT summer.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 9, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evening Bloodbro, betcha it's gonna be one HOT summer.



Probably so bro... Where did you end up going on vacation?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 10, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Probably so bro... Where did you end up going on vacation?






Nowhere, Dawn wasn't feeling well.  Just rode to Macon visited my Mom and went to Outbacks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 10, 2016)

evening /morning nightwalkers

rise and shine sleepyheads.

shut down today but I've got to go.   

Well the coffee is brewed for those partaaking


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 10, 2016)

Morning Quack, Blood and Gobble. Thanks for the brew.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 10, 2016)

yw moonbro


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 10, 2016)

'Morning folks !!  Gotta stoopid meeting this morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 10, 2016)

Teaching this dude maintenance work is impossible


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 10, 2016)

Happy Thursday to you Blood, Quack, Gobblin and Moonpie.  

It seems like I just went to sleep and then I woke up and whoosh.....where did the night go?????   Oh I forgot, I didn't go to sleep until around 12:30 AM and then waking up at 4:30 AM didn't leave much time for some sleep and rest.  Gotta get a shower and get busy and try to make some $$$ so I can continue to pay my bills.

Gobblin, thanks for the coffee as it is helping to get these sleep monsters off of me right now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 10, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Teaching this dude maintenance work is impossible



what about ladder reading?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 10, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> what about ladder reading?



He can't understand the logic


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2016)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 10, 2016)

Morning Jeff. You made it to the lake yet?


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 10, 2016)

Morning Chief, moon, gobble, blood, ee, and Quack,,,,hey any of you guys know how to get rid of moles,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Morning Chief, moon, gobble, blood, ee, and Quack,,,,hey any of you guys know how to get rid of moles,,,,



Mornin yankbro, I don't......never have had a real problem with them around here or anywhere I've lived.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff. You made it to the lake yet?



Mornin Moon, no not yet. I've been trying to catchup on all kinds of spring cleanup chores and such.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 10, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Morning Chief, moon, gobble, blood, ee, and Quack,,,,hey any of you guys know how to get rid of moles,,,,






Getcha a yard cat.


My lab will dig a trench trying to get one.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 10, 2016)

Live from the front porch!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 10, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Moon, no not yet. I've been trying to catchup on all kinds of spring cleanup chores and such.





Go fishing Chiefbro, chores can wait !!


This coming from somebody that was off for seven days, all I did was tote off the trash, and used my box blade to push a tree outta my road.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Getcha a yard cat.
> 
> 
> My lab will dig a trench trying to get one.



LOL LOL LOL, my red cattle dog also,,,, dont know what's worse, holes everywhere, or dirt clumps from the moles,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 10, 2016)

Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Go fishing Chiefbro, chores can wait !!
> 
> 
> This coming from somebody that was off for seven days, all I did was tote off the trash, and used my box blade to push a tree outta my road.



Had to clean out the garage to at least get the boat out...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2016)

Gotta get Jag to work......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 10, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Morning Chief, moon, gobble, blood, ee, and Quack,,,,hey any of you guys know how to get rid of moles,,,,



Build a pool. They are not very good swimmers. We find them in the skimmer from time to time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 10, 2016)

Benadryl kickin in, gotta crash.  Hope ya'll have goot juan !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 10, 2016)

Thinking about chootin my last chicken...


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2016)

Morning y'all!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 10, 2016)

Morning Cmp1, Mrs. H, Mud. Them turkeys should be telling the news this morning Blood. When you were in Macon, shoulda came by and got some fish Quack.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 10, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Build a pool. They are not very good swimmers. We find them in the skimmer from time to time.



LOL LOL LOL,,,, when the weather breaks, there flippin everywhere, they eat crawlers, so you know the soil is good,,,, btw,,,, morning


----------



## Keebs (Mar 10, 2016)

Mornin!  More rosters to do..........


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 10, 2016)

Morning Keebs.Don't work too hard today.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 10, 2016)

Morning Keebs, moon,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Mar 10, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs.Don't work too hard today.


 wish I'd read that sooner.......... sign up season for me is about like tax time for Mrs.Hawtnett.......


Cmp1 said:


> Morning Keebs, moon,,,,



Lunch call................ left ova Hungarian beef over rice with brockolee


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 10, 2016)

PB&J  and a purdy darn good one at that!


Ya'll ever mixed mayo in wiff your peanut butter and jelly then spread it on the bread? 
Sounds gross, but if you ate PB&J in school, that's what you got.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2016)

MizT tried to feed me some canned tater soup, I told her Boudreaux could have it......if he'll eat it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 10, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT tried to feed me some canned tater soup, I told her Boudreaux could have it......if he'll eat it.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 10, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> PB&J  and a purdy darn good one at that!
> 
> 
> Ya'll ever mixed mayo in wiff your peanut butter and jelly then spread it on the bread?
> Sounds gross, but if you ate PB&J in school, that's what you got.


Our lunch ladies mixed syrup with ours.......Deeeelish!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 10, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Our lunch ladies mixed syrup with ours.......Deeeelish!



I'll try that!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 10, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'll try that!


post a pic!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 10, 2016)

Ours mixed honey wid hours


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 10, 2016)

Chipanese fewd ... Then off ta werk early.... It's my frydy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 10, 2016)

PB and honey is awesome !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 10, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> PB and honey is awesome !!!



I can eat it on graham cracker as a dessert.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 10, 2016)

Good evening ladies and gentlemen,,,, cold as a witches ya know what out, 40deg, but supposed to be 58 tomorrow, we can only hope,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 10, 2016)

Pb and banana pretty good too,,,, ever try French fries and mayo, really good also,,,,


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 10, 2016)

Evening folks. Gonna fire up the fryer tonight and cook some of dem fish we been catching.I will post it up in the cafe later.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 10, 2016)

yankbro it was 76 here today.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 10, 2016)

Watching the news now, says 77 here at 31220. Dang Cmp1!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 10, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Watching the news now, says 77 here at 31220. Dang Cmp1!



Yeah we hit 58deg yesterday, today cloudy and cold, tomorrow back to 58 and sunny, your making me envious of ya, those bass are about to go to the beds shortly,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 10, 2016)

Tomorrow is my Friday.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 10, 2016)

It's hot! Me no likey!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 10, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> It's hot! Me no likey!



Got your AC on?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Got your AC on?




Yep, sure do Cmp, I was cooking yesterday and got hot. Thought it was just because I was in the kitchen cooking, but when I walked over to thermostat it was 75* in the house. I had to turn the AC on and it's been on since then.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 10, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep, sure do Cmp, I was cooking yesterday and got hot. Thought it was just because I was in the kitchen cooking, but when I walked over to thermostat it was 75* in the house. I had to turn the AC on and it's been on since then.



Hey bud's, make sure to check your furnace filter and spray the fins on your condenser,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Hey bud's, make sure to check your furnace filter and spray the fins on your condenser,,,,



10-4 appreciate it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 10, 2016)

The boy is on so many meds we have to keep the house FREEZING.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 10, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4 appreciate it.



Dang, you've had cooling issues for eva.  Funny thing, the boys room is hot all the time and I'm freezing to death in the room next door.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang, you've had cooling issues for eva.  Funny thing, the boys room is hot all the time and I'm freezing to death in the room next door.



I'm not having any issues at the time, Cmp was just saying to do a spring checkup on that stuff, but thanks for the warning.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 10, 2016)

Cooked fish tonight and ate on the porch, was very pleasant. Back in the AC now. Ate too much as usual. Posted some pics on the cafe.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Cooked fish tonight and ate on the porch, was very pleasant. Back in the AC now. Ate too much as usual. Posted some pics on the cafe.



Evening Moon......Perfect night for eating outdoors, good temps, no bugs yet, etc.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 10, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Cooked fish tonight and ate on the porch, was very pleasant. Back in the AC now. Ate too much as usual. Posted some pics on the cafe.



Must be nice,,,, thanks


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 10, 2016)

Evening Jeff, Cmp1 and Mrs. H. Yeah it was nice tonight, and you are so right about the dang bugs!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 10, 2016)

Cmp done put bad juju on jeph


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2016)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Cmp done put bad juju on jeph


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 10, 2016)

Lol, did I miss something,,,,


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 10, 2016)

Sorry brotha but I had to put it out there


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 10, 2016)

Jeph+ac=badcombo


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 10, 2016)

Lol lol lol,,,, got ya I'm still learning, if he has a problem, let him know to pm me, former 22yr hvac tech,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2016)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sorry brotha but I had to put it out there





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeph+ac=badcombo



Unfortunately you are correct, don't remind me though, it's workin good right now.....shhhh 





Cmp1 said:


> Lol, did I miss something,,,,



Yep, I went through some bad luck with an AC unit and the company. I finally was able to get them to go to bat for me through the mfg and get me a whole new outside unit and evaporator coil. Even jumped the tonnage up and got new 10 year warranty.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 10, 2016)

Finally Friday


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks for the reminder Yankbro, I need to have PM pulled on mine.


atemohowas


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 10, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Finally Friday






Juan mo night, off the weekend, then 84hr week starting Monday.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 10, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Juan mo night, off the weekend, then 84hr week starting Monday.



That's a long week!
I get off a 7... Drive over pick up the motor for my son's truck and then I guess I will be installing that most of the weekend..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> That's a long week!
> I get off a 7... Drive over pick up the motor for my son's truck and then I guess I will be installing that most of the weekend..





Wish I lived closer, I'd come ova and hava drank and watch you, you'd think Drunkbro was there . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 11, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wish I lived closer, I'd come ova and hava drank and watch you, you'd think Drunkbro was there . .



Na.. I'd be drankin with ya! If I seen him outside of work... I'd Judy Chop him in the throat!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Na.. I'd be drankin with ya! If I seen him outside of work... I'd Judy Chop him in the throat!











Co-worker that I trained 20yrs ago just took a $10 an hour paycut to transfer to a daytime job.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 11, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Co-worker that I trained 20yrs ago just took a $10 an hour paycut to transfer to a daytime job.



Ouch .. I hate night shift but not that much!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 11, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Co-worker that I trained 20yrs ago just took a $10 an hour paycut to transfer to a daytime job.



That is going to hurt the paycheck.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 11, 2016)

G-money is up and at it early


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Ouch .. I hate night shift but not that much!





gobbleinwoods said:


> That is going to hurt the paycheck.





He inherited $800k a coupla years ago. 





blood on the ground said:


> G-money is up and at it early





Prolly had to pee...


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 11, 2016)

Drunkbro is tearing up a rack of ribs right now! Bbq sauce all over his face like a kid...LOL


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 11, 2016)

Morning Blood and Quackbro. It's FRIDAY!!! Got plans for some boat time this weekend!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 11, 2016)

Anybody home?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Anybody home?





Morning Moonbro, wrapping some things up at work.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 11, 2016)

Happy Friday to you Blood, Quack, late night Gobblin, Moonpie, and to the rest of you sleepy drivelers this morning.

Thankfully I feel better this morning than I did last night because I thought that I was catching some type of "bug" or something as I felt really bad.

It is time to read the newspaper, eat some breakfast, kick the dog, set fire to the trashcan, and then go outside and shoot off a few rounds of my 444.  Yep that should start the day with a real bag !!!!

Oh I forgot, I don't have a dog and the trash can is empty so I guess that I will scratch those two from my anticipated routine this morning.

And just a note to the Quackster, dang that lunch at Peggy's was really good yesterday.  Just a spur of the moment decision but it was show nuff delicious.

Hope all of you have a great day today and will pass it on. 


PS:  Quack, check your email !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 11, 2016)

Morning EE and silent Gobble.


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 11, 2016)

Mornin' early friends ....

Happy Friday


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 11, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE and silent Gobble.



talking too much this time of year will get you shot


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy Friday to you Blood, Quack, late night Gobblin, Moonpie, and to the rest of you sleepy drivelers this morning.
> 
> Thankfully I feel better this morning than I did last night because I thought that I was catching some type of "bug" or something as I felt really bad.
> 
> ...





I just don't think you can beat Peggys, ANYWHERE !!!



E-mailed received, hilarious !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2016)

Moanin to the rest of my Bro's and good Friday to ya !!! 




Not looking forward to next week.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2016)

Mornin fellows, hope everyone has a good one today!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 11, 2016)

Morning ladies and gentlemen,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Morning ladies and gentlemen,,,,



Mornin Cmp, are you central or eastern time zone?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 11, 2016)

If you are hanging out around Bloods neck of the woods it would get you a load of high brass fo sho! Morning Cmp1, Nuge, Chief.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 11, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Cmp, are you central or eastern time zone?



Morning,,,, Eastern, I take it you work graveyard shift?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Morning,,,, Eastern, I take it you work graveyard shift?



No sir I'm freelance, work maybe 100 days of the year.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 11, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> No sir I'm freelance, work maybe 100 days of the year.



Yeah, I know, I had a brain malfunction, not enough coffee yet, I thought Quack asked the question????,,,, did you hear about Bad Company touring, man I wish I could go see them,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 11, 2016)

did yall see my pizza pics


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Yeah, I know, I had a brain malfunction, not enough coffee yet, I thought Quack asked the question????,,,, did you hear about Bad Company touring, man I wish I could go see them,,,,



No, I haven't heard about them touring.



blood on the ground said:


> did yall see my pizza pics



In da cafe?


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 11, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> did yall see my pizza pics



Looks good blood,,,, btw morning,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2016)

bog = done made me hungry


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 11, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> No, I haven't heard about them touring.
> 
> 
> 
> In da cafe?



Joe Walsh will be with them, sober too,,,, rotating opening sets,,,,


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2016)

Goot merning folks


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 11, 2016)

Morning,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Joe Walsh will be with them, sober too,,,, rotating opening sets,,,,



Ain't got a clue whwre that  came from. 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Goot merning folks



Mornin bOOM bOOM! How's that job so far?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2016)

It has its days Jeff.  But for the most part I like it..


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 11, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain't got a clue whwre that  came from.
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin bOOM bOOM! How's that job so far?



Yeah Chief, the dj on the radio made a big deal about Joe being sober and that he should put on a good show,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> No sir I'm freelance, work maybe 100 days of the year.






Chiefbro + 100 days a year ='s Richbro..




Quackbro + works all the time ='s Brokebro


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 11, 2016)

Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2016)

hooked on quack said:


> chiefbro + 100 days a year ='s richbro..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Moanin galfriend!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2016)

Any of ya'll might be interested in a middle GA gathering??  If you want power, water, bathrooms, showers it's right across the road from my house (campers)???  Short walk/ride and we're cooking/firepit etc ??


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 11, 2016)

Thanks for the invite, I've been trying to get down to west point all winter, back issues, hankering to get some big bass, LMs, stripes, spotted,,,, get out out of this cold weather,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 11, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Any of ya'll might be interested in a middle GA gathering??  If you want power, water, bathrooms, showers it's right across the road from my house (campers)???  Short walk/ride and we're cooking/firepit etc ??





I still haven't tried out my new RV.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Any of ya'll might be interested in a middle GA gathering??  If you want power, water, bathrooms, showers it's right across the road from my house (campers)???  Short walk/ride and we're cooking/firepit etc ??



Good idea Quackbro...do you know what they charge per night/day?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 11, 2016)

Haaaay


----------



## Keebs (Mar 11, 2016)

Are ya'll sure it's Friday??? It has been a Monday for me alllll day long!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Are ya'll sure it's Friday??? It has been a Monday for me alllll day long!



Mine started off as one also.....taxes + MizT = Moanday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2016)

<-------------------Peetsa!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 11, 2016)

Scholtzsky's sammie here. Man I love em, but I could only eat half.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2016)

Your supposed to put food in your mouth not your ear.  No wonder you only finished 1/2


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2016)

Well, looky there


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 11, 2016)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Your supposed to put food in your mouth not your ear.  No wonder you only finished 1/2



I can't hear you. What? 
Fixed it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2016)

Lol!!!

Where is hdm hiding at these days?  Y'all run him off?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 11, 2016)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Lol!!!
> 
> Where is hdm hiding at these days?  Y'all run him off?



He probably off on one of them fancy trips he takes.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 11, 2016)

Morning


----------



## Keebs (Mar 11, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> <-------------------Peetsa!


I treated LilD to messican......... she'd never eaten there before, I need a nap..........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Well, looky there





blood on the ground said:


> Morning


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 11, 2016)

Evening HFH, Mrs H, Keebs. How is the motor install coming Blood?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2016)

Tru Mrs 22.  He prolly is.  

Hey keebsy and moon


----------



## Keebs (Mar 11, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening HFH, Mrs H, Keebs. How is the motor install coming Blood?





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Tru Mrs 22.  He prolly is.
> 
> Hey keebsy and moon


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 11, 2016)

keebs, don't let the door hit ya on the way out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2016)

elebenmohowas


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> elebenmohowas



Git-R-Done!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 11, 2016)

Where'd everybody go? Lots of empty chairs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where'd everybody go? Lots of empty chairs.





Dark too !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 11, 2016)

yep.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 11, 2016)

Evening youngins.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 11, 2016)

working on drying some jerky.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> working on drying some jerky.





Sounds good !!  Waiting on 7am, sixmohowas !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 12, 2016)

fivendahave now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2016)

Quackbro ='s Lonelybro


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 12, 2016)

Bathroom call, will check back later. Hang in there Quackbro.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Bathroom call, will check back later. Hang in there Quackbro.










Got this'un whupped Moonbro !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2016)

'Bout time for the dreaded white screen.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 12, 2016)

*Sammiches.*

Headed to the lake this morning. Grilt cheese, fried rooster boolits and bologna. Mine has the hawt sauce. Wish us luck. No use going hongry!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2016)

Man yeah, that's some fine eatin right there Moonbro !!



Hope ya'll wear 'em out !!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 12, 2016)

Preciate it Quackbro. Looks like the rest of the is MIA this morning. So many fish, so little time. CYL.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 12, 2016)

Happy Saturday to you Quack and Moonpie.

Have fun fishing there Moonpie (the Fish Magnet) and don't catch over 338 of them really big ones !!!!


Quack, looks like it is time for you to head home and get some sleep after working such a lonely night.


I think that I might stop by the Evans Diner and eat me some of their good breakfast this morning before heading up the country to do some things.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 12, 2016)

Well Quackbro have a good one in the country.

morning EE have a monster remover

moonpie, catch a cooler full


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 12, 2016)

Gobblin, thanks for the coffee and I hope that you stay out of trouble and will have a good day as well.

Cyl.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 12, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin, thanks for the coffee and I hope that you stay out of trouble and will have a good day as well.
> 
> Cyl.



Have a good b'fast.

I've got to do a few chores around here in front of the rain.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2016)

Morning Sockbro and Gobblinbro, wrapping up some paperwork and headed to da shak shortly !! 


Gonna have me a BLD when I get up today !!


----------



## cramer (Mar 12, 2016)

Morning Quaxter, Moon, EE & G

Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 12, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning Sockbro and Gobblinbro, wrapping up some paperwork and headed to da shak shortly !!
> 
> 
> Gonna have me a BLD when I get up today !!



Just one or you not going to let the glass get empty?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 12, 2016)

Morning Cramer.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 12, 2016)

cramer yw for the coffee

you snuck in while I was posting.   

yankbro is ringing the doorbell.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 12, 2016)

Morning ladies and gentlemen,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 12, 2016)

Apparently the doorbell isn't working this AM,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 12, 2016)

Morning... Beautiful morning outside! Building some raised beds  in the garden today


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 12, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning... Beautiful morning outside! Building some raised beds  in the garden today



Yeah, I'm gonna be having my boy do that soon, we're going to be doing 6,4x12,8 in high,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 12, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna be having my boy do that soon, we're going to be doing 6,4x12,8 in high,,,,



What you plantin? 
Uncle stona said he's growing the usual.... Tomatoes and Marywanda


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 12, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> What you plantin?
> Uncle stona said he's growing the usual.... Tomatoes and Marywanda



LOL LOL LOL, well it's way to early to plant anything up here now, but when we do, we're putting gooseberries and currents in 2 and the wife is doing vegetables in the other 4, we had a big garden last year but to hard to take care of,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2016)

Mornin folks......gonna ride over to deceased Unk's house today, cuz is having an estate sale.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2016)

Mornin
Been outside watching  re-runs of the news while sipping many cups of black coffee.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 12, 2016)

Morning, enjoy your java,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2016)

H22 cookin up some country fried ham, biskits and red eye gravy!

Here's something to ponder..... Why can we get ESPN and ESPN2 on the outside TV in the morning, but it goes black screen in the afternoon(when the good stuff is on).  Never fails.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Morning, enjoy your java,,,,



He just poured the last of it in the cast iron skillet wiff the ham.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 12, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> Been outside watching  re-runs of the news while sipping many cups of Jack Daniels black...almost smoked half of a pack of cigarettes also



Dang Mandy... You should slow down


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 12, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He just poured the last of it in the cast iron skillet wiff the ham. [/QUOTE
> 
> That sounds good,,,, getting me hungry,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Dang Mandy... You should slow down





I reockon I SHpuild slwoe  odnw.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 12, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He just poured the last of it in the cast iron skillet wiff the ham.



Sounds like time to make another pot to have with b'fast.  




mrs. hornet22 said:


>



way to go quang


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 12, 2016)

It's kinda hawt outside.... AC anyone?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2016)

What's fer lunch?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I reockon I SHpuild slwoe  odnw.






Whaaaaaaaaaaa????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2016)

Got home this morning and cooked Dawn up some biscuits, fried eggz, slab bacon and sausage.


Went to bed at 10, woke up at 12.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaa????



You of all people should understand what I was sayin. 

I done set my clocks forward. Only a few more hours till toddy time.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 12, 2016)

Evening ladies and gentlemen,,,,


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 12, 2016)

Evening Cmp1.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 12, 2016)

*Caught a few today.*

Gonna be some good eating.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 12, 2016)

There you go again,,,, thanks


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2016)

Evening folks!

Quack can't sleep mshtutu runnin so fast she done caught up with daylight savings time Cmp checks in Moon shows up with cooler of bass Chief comments


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 12, 2016)

Hey everybody I'm back


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Evening folks!
> 
> Quack can't sleep mshtutu runnin so fast she done caught up with daylight savings time Cmp checks in Moon shows up with cooler of bass Chief comments





Wycliff said:


> Hey everybody I'm back


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Gonna be some good eating.



Wishin I was fishin.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 12, 2016)

Hey Wy. What you been up to? Long time no see. Mrs. Hawnet I will let y'all know when we are doing a demo cook up in your area and hook you and H22 with some more fish.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 12, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Hey Wy. What you been up to? Long time no see. Mrs. Hawnet I will let y'all know when we are doing a demo cook up in your area and hook you and H22 with some more fish.



Enjoying a few days off


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Hey everybody I'm back



Bout time! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


>



I ain't no Pookie......  



Moonpie1 said:


> Hey Wy. What you been up to? Long time no see. Mrs. Hawnet I will let y'all know when we are doing a demo cook up in your area and hook you and H22 with some more fish.



Evenin Moonfish...


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 12, 2016)

Evenning Wy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 13, 2016)

welcome back Wybro

I wonder if the GON clock will be really GONe wild with the time change.  

Did the white screen happen already or is it about to arrive?   

Well the coffee is ready to help adjust to DST


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 13, 2016)

Good morning, gonna be heading to the house in a few


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 13, 2016)

Morning Gobble and Wy. Thanks for the coffee Gobble. Calling for a chance of rain at 31220, might let the fish have a day off.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 13, 2016)

Happy Sunday to you Gobblin, Wycliff, Moonpie and to all of those others that are still asleep this morning.

Well the rain is falling now and I guess that I need to set my clocks an hour ahead or something.

Thanks for the coffee Gobblin because my eyes need some help in being able to focus this morning.  I went outside and got the newspaper and I tried to read the obituary page and I had to rub my eyes for about 3,4,5 minutes before I could even see the page for some reason.  The good news is that my name was NOT on it !!!  


Moon, I can't believe that all of these nice bass are just dying to get inside your cooler.  Wow, those 7 bass are some really good ones.  By the way, I forgot to tell you that I need to check your boat registration, fishing license, life jackets, fire extinguisher, and your tackle box also to see if you have any of those red cigars (Dynamite) that you are using to catch all of these nice bass.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 13, 2016)

Wy, did you show up and immediately go back to work?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 13, 2016)

Hey moonbro,  don't let the rain stop you


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 13, 2016)

EE,  drink up bro there is more where those beans came from


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 13, 2016)

morning cramer,


----------



## cramer (Mar 13, 2016)

Morning all - Good to know EE is not in the news today
Thanks for the coffee G, came in xtra handy this morning , thinking I could sleep another hour and wifey says she didn't set my clock
nice cooler Moon and welcome back Wydaddy!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 13, 2016)

7fifteen and it is still dark outside.  Cloud cover but that dang DST is primarily to blame.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 13, 2016)

cramer said:


> Morning all - Good to know EE is not in the news today
> Thanks for the coffee G, came in xtra handy this morning , thinking I could sleep another hour and wifey says she didn't set my clock
> nice cooler Moon and welcome back Wydaddy!





Cramer, Good Morning to you.


You better believe that I don't want to be in the news ...."THAT WAY" for sure.


----------



## cramer (Mar 13, 2016)

Chief and Mrstutu are burning daylight again

Let's get this party started

Aerobics time


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 13, 2016)

well the daily rag was at the end of the drive and the drizzle has stopped for now.  the pupper sure was upset with something in the trees that I could not see.  must now have been a squirrel as all she would do is stand in the drive and bark instead of chase.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 13, 2016)

Morning ladies and gentlemen,,,,


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 13, 2016)

Morning Cramer thanks. Cmp1 did I mention that the fish are biting?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 13, 2016)

morning yankbro

if the fish are biting get out there and fishfishfish moonpie


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 13, 2016)

Morning gobble, moon,,,, yeah I see that,,,, sigh, sigh, sigh,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2016)

Mornin kids.....coffee is good!


----------



## cramer (Mar 13, 2016)

Chief is awake


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 13, 2016)

Morning Chief, Cramer,,,, I guess moon went fishing,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2016)

cramer said:


> Chief is awake



Mornin cramer.....I had some extra daylight time today, so rolled over.



Cmp1 said:


> Morning Chief, Cramer,,,, I guess moon went fishing,,,,




Mornin Cmp.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow what absolutely gorgeous morning!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 13, 2016)

Morning Chief and Blood.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 13, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief and Blood.



Mernin Moonbro... What  was on the menu last night? I made pulled pork sammich and tater salad


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Wow what absolutely gorgeous morning!



Mornin, Dang sho is....thought it was sposed to be raining. Only had a sprinkle here. Nothin but sunshine for now.



Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief and Blood.



Mornin Moon.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 13, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin, Dang sho is....thought it was sposed to be raining. Only had a sprinkle here. Nothin but sunshine for now.
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin Moon.



Been outside on all three porches and ain't heard one gobble!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Been outside on all three porches and ain't heard one gobble!!



Let one out!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2016)

Mronin!!!
It's officially POOL time!
That's what we call daylight savings time.
We never change the clocks outside.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 13, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Been outside on all three porches and ain't heard one gobble!!



GOBBLE

that help?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 13, 2016)

Morning Blood, Mrs H. We fried some skrimps and taters Blood. I hooked a ride on Mrs. H's post on the cafe. I didn't hear a bird yesterday on the lake either, they usually are very vocal. EE that is a list I do not want to be on!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 13, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Been outside on all three porches and ain't heard one gobble!!



Saw 8 redbeards to the north side of the house this morning,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 13, 2016)

Hey I wanted to ask you guys and gals if you've ever seen a fence made out of wood pallets? What does it look like? Trying to figure out a way to make a fence inexpensively,,,, saw a few online, but doesn't give you a real good idea of how it looks,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 13, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Hey I wanted to ask you guys and gals if you've ever seen a fence made out of wood pallets? What does it look like? Trying to figure out a way to make a fence inexpensively,,,, saw a few online, but doesn't give you a real good idea of how it looks,,,,



Never seen one... Have you looked on pinterest?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2016)

Never seen one either, but just seems to me pallet wood would not withstand the elements  well. 


Moonie,  better let us know when your up this way. You know we'll be there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Hey I wanted to ask you guys and gals if you've ever seen a fence made out of wood pallets? What does it look like? Trying to figure out a way to make a fence inexpensively,,,, saw a few online, but doesn't give you a real good idea of how it looks,,,,




Is this what you looked at, Cmp?

https://www.google.com/search?q=pal...X&ved=0ahUKEwjpmKju5r3LAhVBJCYKHTluCVkQsAQIGw


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mronin!!!
> It's officially POOL time!
> That's what we call daylight savings time.
> We never change the clocks outside.




Cannonball


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 13, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Never seen one... Have you looked on pinterest?



Yeah, but it doesn't really give an idea of what it would look like say from the road,,,, trying to make it so we can let one of our dogs have free run and be a farm dog, we're worried about the road, have a lot of area to fence in, and want it to look nice too,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2016)

Had two cousins die in the past 48 hrs, different sides of the family, both on Friday night.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Cannonball



H22 asked me if I wanted to float in the pool yesterday. Said the water temp was 62. NOT. And I aint gonna turn the heater on just yet. Too expensive.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Had two cousins die in the past 48 hrs, different sides of the family, both on Friday night.



Dang.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 13, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Is this what you looked at, Cmp?
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=pal...X&ved=0ahUKEwjpmKju5r3LAhVBJCYKHTluCVkQsAQIGw



Thanks buddy, no I didn't see that but I did check pinterest, it's hard to imagine what it would look like from the road, it would be about 2.5 to 3 ac, trying to do it cheap, and make it easier on my boy, thought to stain it to provide some protection from the weather,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 13, 2016)

Sorry to hear that Chief,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang.



Thanks....yeah, no kidding! 



Cmp1 said:


> Thanks buddy, no I didn't see that but I did check pinterest, it's hard to imagine what it would look like from the road, it would be about 2.5 to 3 ac, trying to do it cheap, and make it easier on my boy, thought to stain it to provide some protection from the weather,,,,



Wire might be cheaper maybe, definitely less maintenance I would think.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Sorry to hear that Chief,,,,



Appreciate it, One of them (male) had some type of brain disease they had just discovered recently. It was causing lesions on his brain. He didn't last long.

The other one (female) had a heart attack and her husband couldn't revive her with cpr before paramedics arrived. They did finally get her heart back, but it was too late she was brain dead. They removed her from life support yesterday afternoon.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 13, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Had two cousins die in the past 48 hrs, different sides of the family, both on Friday night.



Thats rough, Jeff. Thoughts and well wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 13, 2016)

Sorry to hear the news Chief. Prayers sent for yall. Mrs. H , I will sure give you and H22 a heads up when we do. Tell H I said hey.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 13, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks....yeah, no kidding!
> 
> 
> 
> Wire might be cheaper maybe, definitely less maintenance I would think.



Yeah, it would but our big dog is all muscle, it wouldn't hold her, part of the yard is wire fence, the thing about the pallets is we maybe able to get them for free,,,, but the appearance is important also,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 13, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Yeah, it would but our big dog is all muscle, it wouldn't hold her, part of the yard is wire fence, the thing about the pallets is we maybe able to get them for free,,,, but the appearance is important also,,,,



appearance vs. free


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 13, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> appearance vs. free



Idjit!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> Thats rough, Jeff. Thoughts and well wishes to you and your family.



Yeah thanks, Robert. I haven't really gotten any of the specifics on my male cousin yet, other than it was a brain cancer that he was just recently diagnosed with, but he was already in stage 4. He seemed totally normal at my Moms memorial 3 months ago.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2016)

Red beans and rice with spicy cajun seasoned chicken nuggets.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 13, 2016)

Jeff, my deepest regrets to you, Family, and Friends. Our thoughts and prayers are with ya`ll.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Jeff, my deepest regrets to you, Family, and Friends. Our thoughts and prayers are with ya`ll.



Thanks Nic...hope all is well with you and yours!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 13, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> appearance vs. free



Yep, ain't that the truth,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2016)

Stoopid time change.




Sorry to hear about your cousins Chief.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2016)

Beautiful morning. Got the whole house mopped. Now it's pouring rain. There goes my floors. Never fails.  Kinda like H22 lighting the grill.


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stoopid time change.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yessir, thanks Mill.



Hornet22 said:


>



Hornet22? ^^^^


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 13, 2016)

Chief, two cousins on the same day.   sorry to hear.   thoughts and prayers with the families.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief, two cousins on the same day.   sorry to hear.   thoughts and prayers with the families.



Thank you, sir!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Any of ya'll might be interested in a middle GA gathering??  If you want power, water, bathrooms, showers it's right across the road from my house (campers)???  Short walk/ride and we're cooking/firepit etc ??





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I still haven't tried out my new RV.





Jeff C. said:


> Good idea Quackbro...do you know what they charge per night/day?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2016)

Just tried to make reservations to camp right up the road from us for the 1st weekend in April. All reserved.
We still coming to see you Nugefan. Park don't close till 10:00!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just tried to make reservations to camp right up the road from us for the 1st weekend in April. All reserved.
> We still coming to see you Nugefan. Park don't close till 10:00!



I gotta fly to Dallas on Easter Sunday for 7 days


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 13, 2016)

Evening ladies and gentlemen,,,,


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow Jeff! Evening Cmp1, Mrs. H and H22, and I see Gobble in the house. Got some chicken thighs on the egg, gonna grill up some silver queen on da cob too. Mrs. Moonpie is rendering some pink eye peas. Moon jr is on the lake taking a shot at the title.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 13, 2016)

Evening, sure was strange riding to work with the sun shining 


Sorry for your loss Jeff, you and your family are in our prayers


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 13, 2016)

Evening Wy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Wow Jeff! Evening Cmp1, Mrs. H and H22, and I see Gobble in the house. Got some chicken thighs on the egg, gonna grill up some silver queen on da cob too. Mrs. Moonpie is rendering some pink eye peas. Moon jr is on the lake taking a shot at the title.



Evening Moon....



Wycliff said:


> Evening, sure was strange riding to work with the sun shining
> 
> 
> Sorry for your loss Jeff, you and your family are in our prayers



Howdy Wy, appreciate it bud!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 14, 2016)

Live from werk...


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 14, 2016)

To much werky, werky!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 14, 2016)

Happy Monday morning to you Wycliff, Blood, and to the other sleepy drivelers this morning.

Hopefully Gobblin will be along shortly with a big pot of his fresh brewed coffee so that all of us can get fully awake.

This dang pollen is really messing up my eyes each morning now as it takes me a little while to see clearly.  I washed my truck yesterday afternoon and noticed within a few hours that the pollen had covered it again.  Dang neighbor's sweetgum trees are nasty this time of year for sure as those tiny little green things are falling everywhere.  

Just saw on the headlines that an employee apparently peed on the cereal at a Kellogg Plant in Tennessee back in 2014.  I guess that somebody decided to post a video of it for some strange reason so now it is causing a problem.  Heck, it might sound strange BUT I thought that someone had been doing that for 50 years or more on the cereal and in the coffee of every Democrat in the country !!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 14, 2016)

I just read back and I see my friend Jeffro had two of his relatives that passed away during the past few days.  Man, that is terrible.  My Thoughts and Prayers go out to all of the relatives involved in this tough situation.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 14, 2016)

Good morning, happy Monday to all the day walkers


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 14, 2016)

getting used to the time change.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 14, 2016)

Morning EE, Wy,Blood and Gobble. Dang Monday!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 14, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE, Wy,Blood and Gobble. Dang Monday!



yep it is a Moanday.   I'm looking at a 12'er and don't like it.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 14, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE, Wy,Blood and Gobble. Dang Monday!




Good Morning Gobblin and Moonpie.



gobbleinwoods said:


> yep it is a Moanday.   I'm looking at a 12'er and don't like it.





Gobblin, what happened, did you get the wrong brand of beer on that 12'er pack or something?????  



What happened to Quack?  Did he just take the whole weekend off work or something because he disappeared for sure.


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 14, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just tried to make reservations to camp right up the road from us for the 1st weekend in April. All reserved.
> We still coming to see you Nugefan. Park don't close till 10:00!



Awesome , come in the afternoon and plan to stay a bit a sit around the fire ....we will have a drink or 5 ....


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2016)

Mornin blood, EE, Wy, Gobble, Moon, Nuge, clouds are rollin in.

Thanks EE, it was definitely a shocker.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2016)

Going to finish up tax info today if possible.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 14, 2016)

Morning everyone,,,, chief, moon, ee, gobble, nuge, wy,,,, rain here this Am,,,,


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 14, 2016)

Morning Jeff, Nuge and Cmp1. Did I ever tell anyone that I hate Monday's?


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 14, 2016)

Moon, you hitting the lake this AM,,,,


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 14, 2016)

No Cmp1 back at work. Will probably go some in the afternoons when I get home.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Morning everyone,,,, chief, moon, ee, gobble, nuge, wy,,,, rain here this Am,,,,



Mornin yankbro!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 14, 2016)

Happy Monday boys and girls!


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 14, 2016)

Mornin' everybody ....


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 14, 2016)

Morning Chief, blood, hope you get some big ones moon, save some for me bud's,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 14, 2016)

Morning Nuge,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 14, 2016)

Got one Tom turkey sounding off behind the house... What a beautiful sound it is!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 14, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Got one Tom turkey sounding off behind the house... What a beautiful sound it is!



Yes it is,,,, but none today, at least not yet,,,,wish we had pheasants,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 14, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Yes it is,,,, but none today, at least not yet,,,,



When does the season open up there?


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 14, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> When does the season open up there?



April 18th,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 14, 2016)

Hey blood, do you bow hunt?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 14, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> April 18th,,,,



Ouch.. You still have some waiting to do! Our youth season opener is Saturday.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2016)

Mornin.............. can anyone tell me where spring went???


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 14, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Mornin.............. can anyone tell me where spring went???



a few blooms and poof ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Mornin.............. can anyone tell me where spring went???



Mornin, it left with Winter way back in January.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 14, 2016)

Morning Keebs, nuge,,,, it's in the 40s today, just about to fire up the pellet stove,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2016)

<---------------Some pasta with mater sauce and cheese with other stuff type of stuff.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 14, 2016)

fried chicken, green beans w/bacon, zuccini casserole, and garlic bread.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> fried chicken, green beans w/bacon, zuccini casserole, and garlic bread.



You win.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2016)

Nugefan said:


> a few blooms and poof ...


 yeah, now the pecan trees are bloomin.......... miserable!!!


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin, it left with Winter way back in January.


didn't even have a decent winter!


Cmp1 said:


> Morning Keebs, nuge,,,, it's in the 40s today, just about to fire up the pellet stove,,,,


Afternoon!


gobbleinwoods said:


> fried chicken, green beans w/bacon, zuccini casserole, and garlic bread.


I think we'd 'bout tie............. pok chop casserole, black beans, rice & gravey


Jeff C. said:


> You win.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 14, 2016)

Morning...
About to make a big ol pot of pusketti


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning...
> About to make a big ol pot of pusketti


I thought it was BUsketti..............


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 14, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I thought it was BUsketti..............



Tomato, tumater ... Either one will werk


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 14, 2016)

Jump on in their


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 14, 2016)

Is it Friday yet


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 14, 2016)

Keebs said:


> yeah, now the pecan trees are bloomin.......... miserable!!!
> 
> didn't even have a decent winter!
> 
> ...



I like poke chops, a lot!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Tomato, tumater ... Either one will werk





gobbleinwoods said:


> I like poke chops, a lot!!!


me too, fixed enough for suppa again tonight!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 14, 2016)

Afternoon blood, Keebs, chief,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2016)

Afternoon all, gotta 84hr week starting tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all, gotta 84hr week starting tonight.



Grind it out, Quackbro!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 14, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all, gotta 84hr week starting tonight.



Afternoon, that is gonna be rough,,,, will you get any an comp time?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 14, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all, gotta 84hr week starting tonight.




Quack, where have you been bro????  I thought that you must have been in jail for the past several days now since I had not heard hide nor hair about you lately !!!!  

Welcome back to reality !!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 14, 2016)

Howdy Blood, Keebs, EE, Jeff,Cmp1 and Quackbro. Kinda windy at 31220.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Afternoon blood, Keebs, chief,,,,



Afternoon Cmp....



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack, where have you been bro????  I thought that you must have been in jail for the past several days now since I had not heard hide nor hair about you lately !!!!
> 
> Welcome back to reality !!!!



Uh EE, this not your regularly programmed skedjule. 





Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Blood, Keebs, EE, Jeff,Cmp1 and Quackbro. Kinda windy at 31220.



Howdy Moonbro!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 14, 2016)

Hey moon, chief, EE, yankbro, and quack

Windy in 30055.  I see pine trees are about to shed pollen.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 14, 2016)

Afternoon, moon, gobble,,,, no fishing today moon?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hey moon, chief, EE, yankbro, and quack
> 
> Windy in 30055.  I see pine trees are about to shed pollen.



Hey gobble, it's coming.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 14, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey gobble, it's coming.



I see lots of pine cones on the trees around here and there was a little pollen on the vehicle when I headed home.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I see lots of pine cones on the trees around here and there was a little pollen on the vehicle when I headed home.



MizT and cousin went south and east yesterday and came back with yellow on car, noticeably.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all, gotta 84hr week starting tonight.



Sounds like you need some help. H22 bought had enough of his job. Ya'll hiring


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 14, 2016)

Runny nose, watering eyes, scratchy throat,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 14, 2016)

Evening, last juan for a few days


----------



## Hankus (Mar 14, 2016)

Yep


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 14, 2016)

Pollen is about to kill me, my truck was yellow today when I left the house


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Afternoon, that is gonna be rough,,,, will you get any an comp time?




Comp time, what's that ??? 





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack, where have you been bro????  I thought that you must have been in jail for the past several days now since I had not heard hide nor hair about you lately !!!!
> 
> Welcome back to reality !!!!





Had the weekend off.




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sounds like you need some help. H22 bought had enough of his job. Ya'll hiring





Actually they are hiring, but I don't think H22bro wants to work a swing shift.




Wycliff said:


> Evening, last juan for a few days





Evening Wybro, you been on vacation ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2016)

Been a rough night so far, mebbe things will slow down now.  Think I got everything leveled out.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 14, 2016)

Attaboy unk


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Been a rough night so far, mebbe things will slow down now.  Think I got everything leveled out.



Quackbro grindin' it out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Quackbro grindin' it out.





I inherited it when I walked in the door...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I inherited it when I walked in the door...



Maybe this first one will fly by!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 14, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Comp time, what's that ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nah, was on my 7 days off


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 14, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Been a rough night so far, mebbe things will slow down now.  Think I got everything leveled out.



I'm here wit ya lilfeller


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm here wit ya lilfeller






Send Drunkbro over, I got some washing up needs doing.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 14, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Send Drunkbro over, I got some washing up needs doing.



You can have him... And please no returns


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 14, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Blood, Keebs, EE, Jeff,Cmp1 and Quackbro. Kinda windy at 31220.




Good "late" afternoon Moonpie.  



Jeff C. said:


> Uh EE, this not your regularly programmed skedjule.



Well I jumped off of the wagon and decided to stop by and get me a RC and a Moon Pie and catch up on reading just a little.  I got your message earlier today.  Thanks.




gobbleinwoods said:


> Hey moon, chief, EE, yankbro, and quack
> 
> Windy in 30055.  I see pine trees are about to shed pollen.








gobbleinwoods said:


> I see lots of pine cones on the trees around here and there was a little pollen on the vehicle when I headed home.







Jeff C. said:


> MizT and cousin went south and east yesterday and came back with yellow on car, noticeably.







Cmp1 said:


> Runny nose, watering eyes, scratchy throat,,,,  and lots of sneezing too !!!!!







Wycliff said:


> Pollen is about to kill me, my truck was yellow today when I left the house






Alright that is enough about this pollen mess that I have been forced to breathe all day.  I washed my truck yesterday and it was nice and BLUE and by late yesterday afternoon, it was more YELLOW than BLUE  !!!!!   When I drove to lunch today, I was leaving a big cloud of yellow dust along the way !!!!   


Well, I guess the good news is that I teed off some idgets today and those deserved it too !!!!      


I guess that I better get to bed as I need to be up early in the morning raring to get some work done.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2016)

Sockbro did a drive by rant..


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 15, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sockbro did a drive by rant..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2016)

Gotta have everythang down for maintenance in the morning.  I hate shutting down.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 15, 2016)

Wycliff said:


>


sup Wybro


Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta have everythang down for maintenance in the morning.  I hate shutting down.



What fer.... Estop an let the next guy worry about it


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 15, 2016)

Just a quick drive thru then nighty nite


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 15, 2016)

seeing if I beat the white screen to offer up some black coffee


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 15, 2016)

quackerbro, how long does the shut down take?

evening bloodbro


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 15, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> quackerbro, how long does the shut down take?
> 
> evening bloodbro



Evening G-money


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 15, 2016)

bog,  how is the plastic factory?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 15, 2016)

Kind of late. Is it not ? Or is it Early ? Yall on old time.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 15, 2016)

4:39 am est


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 15, 2016)

Yall most have a job. Lols


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 15, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> Yall most have a job. Lols



Is brewing coffee a job?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 15, 2016)

Good Morning Quackbro, Blood, Kmckinnie, and Gobblin.

Sorry about that drive-by rant last night BUT this dang pollen is really bad for me.  Looks like everybody else has got plenty of pollen as well.  Claratin is my friend along with Visine.

I need to grab a little of Gobblin's coffee before I start my work day.

I'll do my best to catch back up with all of you later.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> quackerbro, how long does the shut down take?
> 
> evening bloodbro






'Bout an howa n half start to finish on my end.



Grrrrrrr, gotta meeting too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 15, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Bout an howa n half start to finish on my end.
> 
> 
> 
> Grrrrrrr, gotta meeting too.



You luck devil you.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 15, 2016)

Good moanin, glad tonites almost over with







blood on the ground said:


> sup Wybro
> 
> 
> What fer.... Estop an let the next guy worry about it



Sup Homerbro


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 15, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Bout an howa n half start to finish on my end.
> 
> 
> 
> Grrrrrrr, gotta meeting too.




Gotta love a good meeting


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 15, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Gotta love a good meeting



quack loves them so much he goes every week.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 15, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> quack loves them so much he goes every week.



Everybody needs a hobby


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 15, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bog,  how is the plastic factory?



sux


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 15, 2016)

Ttyl I'm outta here


----------



## Crickett (Mar 15, 2016)

Mornin y'all!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 15, 2016)

Morning Chief, gobble, blood, and I'm sure moon will be here soon,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2016)

Mornin everyone!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2016)

Mornin Crickett and Cmp.

MizCricky, you feelin any better?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 15, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bog,  how is the plastic factory?





blood on the ground said:


> sux



Yup at this one too!!

Had to come in early to give a meeting to bunch of grumbling folks that had to come in early for it, and grumbling folks coming off of night shift.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 15, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Crickett and Cmp.
> 
> MizCricky, you feelin any better?



Not really


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 15, 2016)

Rednecks Tuesday morning... A sausage egg biscuit, a belly washer beer and a scratch off... Ticket yielded 100$...


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 15, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yup at this one too!!
> 
> Had to come in early to give a meeting to bunch of grumbling folks that had to come in early for it, and grumbling folks coming off of night shift.



That's how it is when you're in upper management bro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Rednecks Tuesday morning... A sausage egg biscuit, a belly washer beer and a scratch off... Ticket yielded 100$...





Sounds like a good mornin any day to me!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 15, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Sounds like a good mornin any day to me!




I reckon... Should've bought 2 beers though!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 15, 2016)

Morning everyone. Running behind today. Had a very late night/early morning.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 15, 2016)

Went out back had a cup of Joe, scared a bunch of longbeards and 2 deer, well they actually scared me, wasn't expecting it, dain near spilled my coffee all over me,,,, btw, morning moon,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Gotta love a good meeting




Shaddup Wybro...




gobbleinwoods said:


> quack loves them so much he goes every week.









Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!





Hiya gal !!!




RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yup at this one too!!
> 
> Had to come in early to give a meeting to bunch of grumbling folks that had to come in early for it, and grumbling folks coming off of night shift.




You've been there done that, shoulda got the guys a bag full of sausage biscuits...




blood on the ground said:


> That's how it is when you're in upper management bro!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Rednecks Tuesday morning... A sausage egg biscuit, a belly washer beer and a scratch off... Ticket yielded 100$...





blood on the ground said:


> I reckon... Should've bought 2 beers though!





Knee Grow bought one tall buoy, I thought I trained him betta . . .





Later good peeps, looooooong night and 6 mo to go..


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 15, 2016)

Just about as close to a perfect morning as it gets outside this morning!! Mid fittys , blue sky and Tom turkey sounding off in 3 different directions... Youth opener should be good.... I just need a kid to take!!! My son will be werkin and my daughter will be playing softball at 8 am.... Never had a problem finding a young gun that wanted to hunt before this year!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Knee Grow bought one tall buoy, I thought I trained him betta . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 

Sleep well......


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2016)

Time to get the Jag to work.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 15, 2016)

Gots ta figure out what for supper tonight


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2016)

Mernin............. pollen+contacts=not a good match......... glasses it is......


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 15, 2016)

Good morning!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 15, 2016)

What i miss?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 15, 2016)

Homo3?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2016)

Keebs?



Mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 15, 2016)

Hey Jeff fa fa!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebs?
> 
> 
> 
> Mud?


Iz back, for a minute..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 15, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Iz back, for a minute..........



Coco, the wife and i went to pizza hut yesterday for the buffet, long story but we go there at 12 and left without eating pizza b/c there was none on the bar. They need to fire management over there and start over.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 15, 2016)

Heck they need to fire every one of them and start over


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Jeff fa fa!



Hey Mudro.



Keebs said:


> Iz back, for a minute..........



Mmmmmm...... 



mudracing101 said:


> Coco, the wife and i went to pizza hut yesterday for the buffet, long story but we go there at 12 and left without eating pizza b/c there was none on the bar. They need to fire management over there and start over.



Mud =  hungry and not a happy camper


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Coco, the wife and i went to pizza hut yesterday for the buffet, long story but we go there at 12 and left without eating pizza b/c there was none on the bar. They need to fire management over there and start over.


That's just plain wrong........... 


Jeff C. said:


> Hey Mudro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 15, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Mudro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep Whole place smellin up like cheese , peperoni, veggies and no dag blame food to eat


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Yep Whole place smellin up like cheese , peperoni, veggies and no dag blame food to eat



Hate it when that happens. Ain't nuttin worse than bein' ticked off and hawngry.

Speakin' of hawngry.......Andouille Jambalaya with some toast!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2016)

repeat of yesterday........


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 15, 2016)

HEY FRIENDS 

Sneekin up on 50 already and some sunshine for awhile. Working on a new flower bed of Marigolds for a hive of Honey Bees that have takin up residence in the wall of the bunkhouse for now going on 3 years. Just hope this makes them stick around and maybe some will move to a set of bee boxes I've set up


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 15, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> HEY FRIENDS
> 
> Sneekin up on 50 already and some sunshine for awhile. Working on a new flower bed of Marigolds for a hive of Honey Bees that have takin up residence in the wall of the bunkhouse for now going on 3 years. Just hope this makes them stick around and maybe some will move to a set of bee boxes I've set up



If they abandon the hive then the left over honey can and will ooze and damage the walls as well as left over honey will spoil, rot and eventually grow mold.   Why don't you remove them and put the queen in a hive?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 15, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If they abandon the hive then the left over honey can and will ooze and damage the walls as well as left over honey will spoil, rot and eventually grow mold.   Why don't you remove them and put the queen in a hive?



G-money = the Bee Whisperer


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 15, 2016)

Snakes are out, seen one on the road on the way home for lunch and then when i got home Rocky had one swinging it around like a whip and kilt it. Took it and put it by the workers van , they should see it in the morning when loading up. lol


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 15, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Snakes are out, seen one on the road on the way home for lunch and then when i got home Rocky had one swinging it around like a whip and kilt it. Took it and put it by the workers van , they should see it in the morning when loading up. lol


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Snakes are out, seen one on the road on the way home for lunch and then when i got home Rocky had one swinging it around like a whip and kilt it. Took it and put it by the workers van , they should see it in the morning when loading up. lol



Tie some monofilament fishing line to it and pull on it when they get close.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 15, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Snakes are out, seen one on the road on the way home for lunch and then when i got home Rocky had one swinging it around like a whip and kilt it. Took it and put it by the workers van , they should see it in the morning when loading up. lol



Go buy a cheap purse at Goodwill and put the snake in it.  Place it on the road in a 'better' part of town.   Don't forget to film it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2016)

72 hrs to go !!!  Closer than I was !!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 15, 2016)

Evening chief, Quack, gobble, blood,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 15, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Evening chief, Quack, gobble, blood,,,,



evening yankbro,  did you slip across the border and vote in the state to your south today?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Evening chief, Quack, gobble, blood,,,,



Evenin Cmp.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 15, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> evening yankbro,  did you slip across the border and vote in the state to your south today?



Thought about it, but too long of a drive,,,, 

Evening buddy,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 15, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Cmp.



Evening chief,,,, did you see the latest on AC DC,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2016)

Evening bro's !!!




Think mebbe it's about time to defrost our work freezer..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2016)

One icicle has a spur !!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 15, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evening bro's !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't look like there is much in there worth keeping!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Don't look like there is much in there worth keeping!!






You're right.  I keep a ice pack for my back, there's a low carb pizza, pack of hot dogs and a coupla packs of crackers in the door, for when I forget my supper plate.


I unplug it, break out a water hose and wash it out !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You're right.  I keep a ice pack for my back, there's a low carb pizza, pack of hot dogs and a coupla packs of crackers in the door, for when I forget my supper plate.
> 
> 
> I unplug it, break out a water hose and wash it out !!



  

That'll work.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> That'll work.





That's why we have drains in the floor of the control room !!!  Old timer showed me that trick years ago, doesn't take but just a coupla minutes !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 16, 2016)

KFC spicy chicken = extremely nasty ! More grease in it than my iron skillet after cooking cheap store bought breakfast sausage! Neva again!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 16, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> KFC spicy chicken = extremely nasty ! More grease in it than my iron skillet after cooking cheap store bought breakfast sausage! Neva again!



what is this store bought breakfast sausage you speak of?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> what is this store bought breakfast sausage you speak of?






I dunno, but it's extremely nasty . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2016)

Homerbro will be hittin the vending machines shortly..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2016)

fifemohowas


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2016)

Beware, the white page cometh . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2016)

Wake up my hiney draggin bro's, it's HUMP day for ya'll !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 16, 2016)

HUMP DAY IT IS TOO !!!!!


Good Morning Quack and hopefully Gobblin real soon.  I feel really lazy this morning apparently because I got more that 4-5 hours of sleep last night for the first time in quite a while.

Quack, you need to beat your drums over there just to wake everybody up this morning.

Coffee, coffee, where is the coffee this morning????


It definitely looks real lonely in here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 16, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wake up my hiney draggin bro's, it's HUMP day for ya'll !!



I'm humpin' bro

got the coffee brewed

did the white screen comeith?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I'm humpin' bro
> 
> got the coffee brewed
> 
> did the white screen comeith?





If it did, I missed it.  Been reading.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2016)

Bloodbro been yackin up some extremely nasty KFC..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 16, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If it did, I missed it.  Been reading.



I didn't see it yesterday and wondered if it happened or if GON has gone automatic for backup and the white screen is a thing of the past.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 16, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bloodbro been yackin up some extremely nasty KFC..




Gobblin, thanks for the coffee as it is helping me stay awake.


Thankfully, I haven't been back in KFC for about 8 years now.  The workers that they had in several of the ones in this area created such a nasty work environment and absolutely no service to their customers as the workers would ignore certain customers that were standing at the counter waiting to place orders ......SO THEY CLOSED THREE AT ONE TIME !!!!!   Heck, I celebrated when that happened.  

Yep, if they closed every one of them, it would be fine with me as I was tired of seeing the "pants on the ground look", hoop-dees with 26" rims all over the parking lot, and KA-BOOM, KA-BOOM, ETC every time one of them pulled into the parking lot.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 16, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I didn't see it yesterday and wondered if it happened or if GON has gone automatic for backup and the white screen is a thing of the past.




Gobblin, we can only PRAY that is the truth.

The good thing is that I have NEVER seen it on the Marlin website.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 16, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin, we can only PRAY that is the truth.
> 
> The good thing is that I have NEVER seen it on the Marlin website.



we use a backup server on the site I have an interest in and thus don't have a white screen.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 16, 2016)

Mernin fellas... Hydraulic line busted on Drunkbro ....  he ain't in no mood for jokes right now... Drunkbro be extremely oily!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 16, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin fellas... Hydraulic line busted on Drunkbro ....  he ain't in no mood for jokes right now... Drunkbro be extremely oily!!!



So like the hydraulic line he can't take the pressure?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin fellas... Hydraulic line busted on Drunkbro ....  he ain't in no mood for jokes right now... Drunkbro be extremely oily!!!










Betcha he'll get drunk and lay outta work tonight !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 16, 2016)

EE, how'd you get a picture of quack's stash in the speeding ticket thread?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 16, 2016)

b'fast of bacon, chicken boollitts, and toast eaten


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 16, 2016)

time to s,s,s


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 16, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> time to s,s,s



^^^^ not to mention start a new page.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 16, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> time to s,s,s




Gobblin, in my house, it was always s, s, s, and s !!!!!!

Yep, "shine my shoes" was last.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 16, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE, how'd you get a picture of quack's stash in the speeding ticket thread?




Actually, that is my vacation stash of "COLD CASH" that I keep for a rainy day....and my annual vacation.  Since I didn't take a vacation last year, it has accumulated rather nicely during the past two years now and I will be taking my annual golfing vacation in July this year.......if I am still living that is!!!!


ps:  I offered to loan it Quack for his anticipated new truck at a very small interest rate of 10 percent.  Unfortunately, he didn't bite on that offer !!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 16, 2016)

Morning GON!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Morning folks.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 16, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Betcha he'll get drunk and lay outta work tonight !!!



Exactly what I was thinking!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Morning blood, moon, mud, ee and gobble,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2016)

Love hearing that generator come on every Wed morning, doing a self test/charging the battery.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 16, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Morning blood, moon, mud, ee and gobble,,,,


morning!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Love hearing that generator come on every Wed morning, doing a self test/charging the battery.


Yep, that's really cool!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2016)

Propane, the only gas that doesn't go bad !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 16, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Love hearing that generator come on every Wed morning, doing a self test/charging the battery.




Quack, this is just what I need.  Yep, a generator to do a self test on ME and re-charge my battery every Wednesday !!!!   That could be nice.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2016)

Mronin youngins....


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 16, 2016)

Morning Jeff... How's it going brother?


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Morning Chief,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Anyone having lag issues with the site today?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning Jeff... How's it going brother?



Moanin bloodbro......drunkbro wound up like that kfc chikin last night huh? 



Cmp1 said:


> Morning Chief,,,,





Cmp1 said:


> Anyone having lag issues with the site today?



Moanin yankbro, mine seems to be ok.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Anyone having lag issues with the site today?


Not with the site...................


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 16, 2016)

*Pretty good afternoon.*

A friend and I shot some docks yesterday afternoon. Didn't catch any big ones, but had some fun. He is really good at it. I'm getting there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2016)

Moonpie ='s fish whisperer


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 16, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> A friend and I shot some docks yesterday afternoon. Didn't catch any big ones, but had some fun. He is really good at it. I'm getting there.




Dang Moon, I thought that you said that you and a friend shot ducks yesterday, BUT heck, I see that ya'll went fishing instead !!!!  It looks like ya'll had a fairly crappy.... eerrh I mean Crappie day too.      


Moon, you remind me of my undertaker/funeral home owner friend because I am always telling him that he is the ONLY person that I know that people are just DYING to see him !!!!  Now, I think that this same thing sort of applies with you BUT there is a lot of fish that are just DYING to come see you !!!!!   


Gotta go for a little while as I need to go watch those wierdos at Wally World.  I had forgotten that my shift time was from 5-6 PM today.  Anybody want to take bets  on just how many shoplifters are in the store during that time, or how many nekkid people there are in the produce section at precisely 5:30 PM, or just how many people will have a spaced out look and also their  see-through clothes on over in the ice cream section??????

It just never ceases to amaze me what shows up at Wally's place !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2016)

Man, yall tore up some posts in hera today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Man, yall tore up some posts in hera today.






I'm tellin ya, the place is on FIRE !!! 



'Bout time to knock out anudder 12hrs !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm tellin ya, the place is on FIRE !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 'Bout time to knock out anudder 12hrs !!



Knock'em out Quackbro!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Evening everyone,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2016)

Hiya Yankbro !!  elebenhowasnfowtayfifeminnitzzz


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Evening Quack,,,,


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Evening drivelars.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Evening everyone,,,,



Evenin Cmp.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Yankbro !!  elebenhowasnfowtayfifeminnitzzz



Man, you outta no betta than tawk like dat to yankbro. U no gootnwell e donbe studyinat southan redneck white cuntryboy speak.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2016)

Evenin Moon, good job shootin them docks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening drivelars.




Howdy Moonbro !! 





Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Cmp.
> 
> 
> 
> Man, you outta no betta than tawk like dat to yankbro. U no gootnwell e donbe studyinat southan redneck white cuntryboy speak.





He'll figure it out !!!




Got my bonus today !!!  


Giving Dawn $500, rest of it's going towards a truck.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2016)

Collart greens, peas n okra, fried poke chops fo suppa.


Didn't happen.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Howdy Moonbro !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm country and southern at heart,,,, congrats on your bonus,,,, no comp time,,,,


----------



## bigelow (Mar 16, 2016)

Sup peeps how y'all doing


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 16, 2016)

Been a long day.  Evening everyone see you in the AM


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Hey Bigs.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 16, 2016)

Werky,werky..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2016)

Drunkbro show ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 16, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Drunkbro show ??


Clocked in late.. already talking about laying out tomorrow night... I sure hope so


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Clocked in late.. already talking about laying out tomorrow night... I sure hope so






That must be one slack operation they're running.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That must be one slack operation they're running.



Most union nonunion place I ever seen!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 17, 2016)

Ya gotta love inventor time....boring!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Ya gotta love inventor time....boring!





Check your PM's, just saw a club in Deepstep looking for 2 members also...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2016)

Man there's a gorgeous rig in the S&S, 2012 Sea Fox ...



I gotz nuttin to pull it with.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Check your PM's, just saw a club in Deepstep looking for 2 members also...



thanks brutha


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 17, 2016)

morning hoq and bog

well it sure feels good outside.  hopefully the two of you have on shorts and had time to sit on the roof respectively.

Well it is brewing and will be served as soon as I hit send


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2016)

Morning Coffeebro !!  Yep, been wearing shorts for a coupla weeks !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 17, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning hoq and bog
> 
> well it sure feels good outside.  hopefully the two of you have on shorts and had time to sit on the roof respectively.
> 
> Well it is brewing and will be served as soon as I hit send



G-money


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 17, 2016)

either of you two going to war.north?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 17, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Moon, good job shootin them docks.




Good Morning and Happy Thursday to you Quack, Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie and to the rest of those sleepy headed drivelers that are still snoring loudly.

Good Deal Quack on your bonus.  I wondered where those three Armored Truck loads of cash was heading to as they left downtown Sandersville yesterday afternoon heading north toward Warthen.   


I must have slept good last night as it seems like it was 11 PM just a few minutes ago.

Thanks for the coffee Gobblin as it is hitting the spot.


ps:  Moon, I left you a reply about those nice fish that you caught yesterday too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> either of you two going to war.north?





Doubtful, my weekend to work.




Morning Sockbro and Moonbro !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 17, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> either of you two going to war.north?



If you come pick me up.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2016)

fowtayatemohowas and this week is whupped !!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 17, 2016)

Morning Quack, Blood , EE and Gobble. Thanks fer the coffee. I saw that EE I get lucky every now and then.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2016)

Moonbro, you ever fish Hamburg State Park ??


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 17, 2016)

Guys and Girls, 

Don't forget that today is St. Patrick's Day, so make sure that you wear your GREEN UNDERWEAR !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2016)

I saw where one of Yankbro's post in another thread got edited for "TAC" by a mod.  

Wonder did he get his hand slapped ??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Moonbro, you ever fish Hamburg State Park ??



drankus declared that pond fished out when we all camped there last time.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 17, 2016)

Never fished there Quack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> drankus declared that pond fished out when we all camped there last time.





Good friend of mine texted me a picture of a 3 man limit of Crappie from there, 1-2lbs a piece . .


----------



## bigdaddyga (Mar 17, 2016)

Top 'o the morning to errrrybody!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2016)

Mernin folks!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 17, 2016)

Morning bigdaddyga and Chief.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 17, 2016)

I would rather be fishin. Have to work sometime.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2016)

bigdaddyga said:


> Top 'o the morning to errrrybody!



Yo....bigdaddy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2016)

Howdy Moon.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 17, 2016)

Good morning, chief, moon, gobble, Quack, and ee,,,,happy St Patrick's day also,,,,


----------



## Crickett (Mar 17, 2016)

Mornin y'all!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hello and good morning Cmp1.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 17, 2016)

Good morning Crickett.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 17, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Crickett.



 Mornin


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 17, 2016)

Had an exciting evening yesterday, a young man rolled his car in front of our place trying to avoid a deer, thought we were gonna have to pull him out, down in the ditch, thinks he broke is wrist, head injury,,,,


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Good morning!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Homo3?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!



Morning Crickett.....



Cmp1 said:


> Had an exciting evening yesterday, a young man rolled his car in front of our place trying to avoid a deer, thought we were gonna have to pull him out, down in the ditch, thinks he broke is wrist, head injury,,,,



I'll hit a deer before killing myself.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Homo3?



Mud?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 17, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Guys and Girls,
> 
> Don't forget that today is St. Patrick's Day, so make sure that you wear your GREEN UNDERWEAR !!!!



Got my green thumb ready for April.. zat count?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 17, 2016)

Maw-n-law announce she will be leaving for Florida first week of May... somebody pinch me.... Is this a dream!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Maw-n-law announce she will be leaving for Florida first week of May... somebody pinch me.... Is this a dream!!!






Iron skillets will getta break . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2016)

Reuben sammichs for suppa....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 17, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Maw-n-law announce she will be leaving for Florida first week of May... somebody pinch me.... Is this a dream!!!


 she's early with the April Fools jokes!


Jeff C. said:


> Reuben sammichs for suppa....


I saw a recipe for a reuben casserole I want to try, man, wish I could make it as good as Mr. Hawtnet fixed at KeebsMudfest that first year for me!
Oh......
MORNING!!  Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2016)

Keebs said:


> she's early with the April Fools jokes!
> 
> I saw a recipe for a reuben casserole I want to try, man, wish I could make it as good as Mr. Hawtnet fixed at KeebsMudfest that first year for me!
> Oh......
> MORNING!!  Happy St. Patrick's Day!



Don't believe I got to sample that, mornin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2016)

Steaming hot oatmeal with fresh blueberries and cream....


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2016)

Going to need some energy to get back outdoors and continue to pick up the limbs and sticks and mow the lawns. Got mine done yesterday, still got the ol home place to go. It's unbelievable how many limbs and sticks are on the ground. 

Having to use brother's borrowed mower since mine is out of commission. Found out in the past couple of days that I'm going to have to remove transaxle from mine and ship it to Michigan to have it rebuilt. I can't buy the parts, or just a seal kit for it. 

Minimum of $300.00 even if it's just one bad seal. Of course, they will replace all seals and o-rings for that. Depending on which model transaxle I have, there are quite a few different ones, it could potentially be significantly more. 

I haven't removed mine yet to see which model I have.

Pollen and dust did a number on me yesterday. 

Waaaa waa waa.......rant over!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 17, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Going to need some energy to get back outdoors and continue to pick up the limbs and sticks and mow the lawns. Got mine done yesterday, still got the ol home place to go. It's unbelievable how many limbs and sticks are on the ground.
> 
> Having to use brother's borrowed mower since mine is out of commission. Found out in the past couple of days that I'm going to have to remove transaxle from mine and ship it to Michigan to have it rebuilt. I can't buy the parts, or just a seal kit for it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Crickett (Mar 17, 2016)

Don't mean to bring y'all down but just wanted to tell y'all that 10 years ago today my step dad passed away from cancer. He was 47. RIP Mike 



Also if y'all down mind wishing me a little luck or saying a small prayer for me. I have a job interview on Tuesday. I really need to get this. Thanks y'all!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 17, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Going to need some energy to get back outdoors and continue to pick up the limbs and sticks and mow the lawns. Got mine done yesterday, still got the ol home place to go. It's unbelievable how many limbs and sticks are on the ground.
> 
> Having to use brother's borrowed mower since mine is out of commission. Found out in the past couple of days that I'm going to have to remove transaxle from mine and ship it to Michigan to have it rebuilt. I can't buy the parts, or just a seal kit for it.
> 
> ...



Good luck with your mower Chief, did you check eBay for your parts? Hope the pollen doesn't get to you to bad,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 17, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Don't mean to bring y'all down but just wanted to tell y'all that 10 years ago today my step dad passed away from cancer. He was 47. RIP Mike
> 
> 
> 
> Also if y'all down mind wishing me a little luck or saying a small prayer for me. I have a job interview on Tuesday. I really need to get this. Thanks y'all!



Good luck on your interview, will say a prayer for you,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2016)

Keebs said:


>



I need a coupla shotz....then the hugs. 



Crickett said:


> Don't mean to bring y'all down but just wanted to tell y'all that 10 years ago today my step dad passed away from cancer. He was 47. RIP Mike
> 
> 
> 
> Also if y'all down mind wishing me a little luck or saying a small prayer for me. I have a job interview on Tuesday. I really need to get this. Thanks y'all!



Ain't bringin' us down.....RIP Mike!

You gotz the well wishes and prayers from here MizCrickyy 



Cmp1 said:


> Good luck with your mower Chief, did you check eBay for your parts? Hope the pollen doesn't get to you to bad,,,,



Did not think of lookin around on ebay, will have to check that out, thanks Cmp.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 17, 2016)

Afternoon! 

CRAZY

But I do enjoy visiting with all the folks once a year.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 17, 2016)

Just FYI. I don not have one ounce of green on today.

Might roll up a Benjamin and stick it behind my ear.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2016)

<------------- stirfry ova rice wit some biskit toast.


Back to work before I lose Jag to gettin' nappy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just FYI. I don not have one ounce of green on today.
> 
> Might roll up a Benjamin and stick it behind my ear.



Don't bogart that Benjamin.....pass it ova to me!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 17, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Don't mean to bring y'all down but just wanted to tell y'all that 10 years ago today my step dad passed away from cancer. He was 47. RIP Mike
> 
> 
> 
> Also if y'all down mind wishing me a little luck or saying a small prayer for me. I have a job interview on Tuesday. I really need to get this. Thanks y'all!


 you got'em girl!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Afternoon!
> 
> CRAZY
> 
> But I do enjoy visiting with all the folks once a year.


here too........... I know my coaches are volunteering, but sheeesh, they can ask some duuummmbbbb questions....... 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just FYI. I don not have one ounce of green on today.
> 
> Might roll up a Benjamin and stick it behind my ear.


 I got my lucky 4 leaf clover necklace on AND my St. Paddy teddy bear pin!


Jeff C. said:


> <------------- stirfry ova rice wit some biskit toast.
> 
> 
> Back to work before I lose Jag to gettin' nappy.


LilD treated me to Chinese buffet............. I need a nappy!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Iron skillets will getta break . .



Hope she gets shark bit!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2016)

Night #4, only 3 to go !!!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 17, 2016)

You da man unk


----------



## Hankus (Mar 17, 2016)

Can y'all find me my unkle Charlie, I done started hunting turkey by the 1/5 an I ain't got no help close by


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 17, 2016)

Good evening ladies and gentlemen,,,,


----------



## Hankus (Mar 17, 2016)

Ain't much good in it hoss


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hankus said:


> Ain't much good in it hoss



I hear ya buddy, I hate my life sometimes,,,,btw I'm Yankbro,,,,


----------



## Hankus (Mar 17, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> I hear ya buddy, I hate my life sometimes,,,,btw I'm Yankbro,,,,



It ain't my life it's just the rest of em


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 17, 2016)

I hear ya,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 17, 2016)

Evening all ... Tonight is my frydy! 

Got a busy weekend ahead.... Hope to squeeze in a turkey hunt with my daughter Saturday morning!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 17, 2016)

evening all.   Although it is lonesome in here right now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 17, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> evening all.   Although it is lonesome in here right now.



Need a hug lilfeller?


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 17, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> evening all.   Although it is lonesome in here right now.



Not anymore gobble, evening,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 17, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Need a hug lilfeller?



Naaaaaa I put my bigboy britches on and a BLD could make it all better.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2016)

I'z hawngry!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2016)

Quack = hump day


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 17, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I'z hawngry!



I made a pot of veggie soup and corn bread... Not really the right time of year but hey.... I had a hankerin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack = hump day








Evening bro's !!!

Wish the day boyz would leave the dang door closed, desk is covered in a layer of pollen.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evening bro's !!!
> 
> Wish the day boyz would leave the dang door closed, desk is covered in a layer of pollen.



Headed in soon


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I made a pot of veggie soup and corn bread... Not really the right time of year but hey.... I had a hankerin



Veggie soup and conebread is goot anytime. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Evening bro's !!!
> 
> Wish the day boyz would leave the dang door closed, desk is covered in a layer of pollen.



We haven't been bombarded yet, but it's coming.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2016)

Reuben sammiches here tonight!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 17, 2016)

Y'all watch barnwood builders? It's on right now on the DIY channel... Love this show


----------



## Crickett (Mar 17, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Y'all watch barnwood builders? It's on right now on the DIY channel... Love this show



Yep it's pretty good.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 17, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Y'all watch barnwood builders? It's on right now on the DIY channel... Love this show



They do amaze me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Yep it's pretty good.





Heyyyyyyyyyy !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2016)

Meatloaf, peas n okra, steamed squish n onions.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2016)

Got some bad weather coming thru middle Ga, headed straight to me.

Charlie's just a shaking, following me everywhere I go.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got some bad weather coming thru middle Ga, headed straight to me.
> 
> Charlie's just a shaking, following me everywhere I go.



Maw-n-laws dog is the same way ... also freaks out when you play a youtube vid over your phone.. cheap entertainment while enjoying a couple beerz


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 17, 2016)

jump on it


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 17, 2016)

quackbro?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> quackbro?





Yes dear ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2016)

Somebody tell me what a ITPer and a OTPer is ???


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody tell me what a ITPer and a OTPer is ???



I ain't got a clue


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I ain't got a clue





"Inside The Perimeter,"  "Outside the Perimeter ???"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2016)

Drunkbro show up ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Drunkbro show up ??



Nope... Probably drankin green beer tonight


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2016)

I see Moonbro, betcha he got up to pee ..


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I see Moonbro, betcha he got up to pee ..



im ready to can night shift... sure miss the days when we rotated ... a couple weeks of getting off work at 3pm would be nice


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 18, 2016)

this will get ya going


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> im ready to can night shift... sure miss the days when we rotated ... a couple weeks of getting off work at 3pm would be nice





Why'd ya'll quit swinging ??
We work 2 weeks of day, 2 weeks of night.  I can't stand day shift so I went straight nights.


Soup looks mighty good, did you take that pic during a earthquake ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Why'd ya'll quit swinging ??
> We work 2 weeks of day, 2 weeks of night.  I can't stand day shift so I went straight nights.
> 
> 
> Soup looks mighty good, did you take that pic during a earthquake ??



old timers here out number the new hires... easy for those guys to vote in straight days.

I'm not so hot with a camera... its the memories that mean the most


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2016)

You'll move up soon.



"Memories..."


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 18, 2016)

tu anahafmo eyewerez


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2016)

Where's our other hiney draggin bro's ??


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm here but just reading back.

Today is my FRIDAY !!!!!


Good Morning Quack, Blood, and the rest of you drivelers friends out there.  I am not sure that I slept last night or not because it seems like I just went to bed.

Looks like both of you night shifters have just about got this one made and are ready to go home and get some rest and relaxation.

Guess that I will read the newspaper, eat some breakfast, do a bunch of paperwork, get a haircut, and later this morning go buy a birthday present for my best friend's little one year old grand-daughter who is having a birthday party tomorrow afternoon.  

Of course, some coffee sounds good right about now too so maybe Gobblin will be here any minute with some fresh brewed entertainment.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Morning EE, Quack and Blood. Soup looks good Blood. You hit the nail on the head Quack.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm checking in to let you know I was able to get vertical this AM.

Here is the elixir


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Thanks Gobble, and good morning. It is indeed FRIDAY! May even try to catch a fish this weekend.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 18, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Thanks Gobble, and good morning. It is indeed FRIDAY! May even try to catch a fish this weekend.



Somehow you trying toa catch a fish doesn't come as a surprise.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2016)

tirtysixmohowas !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2016)

Have a goot one daywalkerz !!! Ya'll should be able to wrap this un up !


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Have a goot one daywalkerz !!! Ya'll should be able to wrap this un up !



Not if they don't do better than yesterday.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 18, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Thanks Gobble, and good morning. It is indeed FRIDAY! May even try to catch a fish this weekend.



you are tagged out ... fishin seazin is ova


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2016)

Mernin youngins.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 18, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin youngins.....



Haaay


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 18, 2016)

no kiddin


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2016)

bog?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 18, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> bog?



Jiff?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Not yet Blood. Just getting started!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Morning Chief. We had a good hard rain last night, hope it knocked some of this dang pollen down!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 18, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Not yet Blood. Just getting started!





Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief. We had a good hard rain last night, hope it knocked some of this dang pollen down!!!!



Your a fish catching machine.... Them 1/4 sticks of dynamite work great right?


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Morning everyone,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief. We had a good hard rain last night, hope it knocked some of this dang pollen down!!!!



Mornin Moon, no rain here yet, but it's on the way I believe.

There goes my yard work for a couple of days.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Morning everyone,,,,



Mornin yankbro.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 18, 2016)

Listening for a gobble this morning but nothing!


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 18, 2016)

Blood , Chief , Moon , Cmp1 , mornin' 1/2 way done fer the day ....


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 18, 2016)

Nugefan said:


> Blood , Chief , Moon , Cmp1 , mornin' 1/2 way done fer the day ....



Sweet! Have a great weekend brother!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2016)

Nugefan said:


> Blood , Chief , Moon , Cmp1 , mornin' 1/2 way done fer the day ....



Nuge =ova the hump 



Hooked On Quack said:


>



Quack = bumped his head


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 18, 2016)

Just seen a clip on Fox news, dude was axin folks on the skreet who is currently running for president and lots of folks couldn't answer the question! LOL


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2016)

Mernin, my Friday to, two, too!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 18, 2016)

Moanin, I guess I'm one of the daywalkers for a few


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 18, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Mernin, my Friday to, two, too!



Get ta werk womenz... Theys pepper jelly to be made !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 18, 2016)

As long as you use chartreuse Blood, they seem to like it better! Morning Cmp1, good for you Nuge I got sebinmohowas! Well hello there Keebs!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Morning Wy, any meetings today? Quack may have a tender spot on his coconut.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 18, 2016)

Mornin y'all


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Good morning Crickett.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Just seen a clip on Fox news, dude was axin folks on the skreet who is currently running for president and lots of folks couldn't answer the question! LOL



Hard to believe, but they are about 50% of the voter aged population(VAP) 





Voter aged population approx 235,000,000 mil

Votes (approx) in 2012 election 120,000,000 mil    

54.9% voted in 2012 election


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Mernin, my Friday to, two, too!





Wycliff said:


> Moanin, I guess I'm one of the daywalkers for a few





Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all



Mornin....Mornin....Mornin


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm so ready to see my girl bust another turkey... Come on Saturday morning!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 18, 2016)

Mornin


Finally FRIDAY!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 18, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Just seen a clip on Fox news, dude was axin folks on the skreet who is currently running for president and lots of folks couldn't answer the question! LOL



That is not a LOL-ing matter.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm so ready to see my girl bust another turkey... Come on Saturday morning!!!



bog? = 3 





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> Finally FRIDAY!



mornin.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 18, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That is not a LOL-ing matter.


You are absolutely correct!


Jeff C. said:


> bog? = 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Happy happy happy


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 18, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> bog? = 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At least it's a great avatar!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> At least it's a great avatar!



Yes it is!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2016)

I see Wybro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I see Wybro!



I can't see him.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2016)

Where all da humpin peeplez at, where da at ???  



I gotz to crash...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I can't see him.


he got skeerred off............


Hooked On Quack said:


> Where all da humpin peeplez at, where da at ???
> 
> 
> 
> I gotz to crash...


schweet dreams BigN!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where all da humpin peeplez at, where da at ???
> 
> 
> 
> I gotz to crash...



Here I'm iz!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 18, 2016)

I'z hera just reading back


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Been trying to say howdy to Keebs, wy, Quack, blood and Chief, but the site here is lagging and hanging up so much I'm having a hard time, no other site is doing it,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Been trying to say howdy to Keebs, wy, Quack, blood and Chief, but the site here is lagging and hanging up so much I'm having a hard time, no other site is doing it,,,,



Do you run an ad blocker? I run ghostery, it helps. Also, delete cookies and run anti malware software. 

Most of my lag comes at about 9:00 pm.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> I'z hera just reading back


 do we need to type slower so you can catch up quicker??


Cmp1 said:


> Been trying to say howdy to Keebs, wy, Quack, blood and Chief, but the site here is lagging and hanging up so much I'm having a hard time, no other site is doing it,,,,


well, ya finally said it, that's all that matters!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 18, 2016)

HAY 

only 24 degs so far and lots of frost on the ground but the sun is starting to peak  over the canyon wall


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 18, 2016)

Morning! Lunch time. Later.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning! Lunch time. Later.


 Zaxby's for the Board Lunch!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2016)

Reckon I'll eat a leftova reuben sammich.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 18, 2016)

Keebs said:


> do we need to type slower so you can catch up quicker??
> 
> well, ya finally said it, that's all that matters!



not just the driveler


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll eat a leftova reuben sammich.





Wycliff said:


> not just the driveler


bless yo heart, you're a die hard driveler now!


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 18, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> HAY
> 
> only 24 degs so far and lots of frost on the ground but the sun is starting to peak  over the canyon wall



dang it ....


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 18, 2016)

Nugefan said:


> dang it ....



Could be worse


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Could be worse



Looks good to me, it's Summer here already, Mike.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2016)

This week is flying by !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2016)

Eye reckon I'll finish this thread out tonight and start another "Dead Driveler" thread...


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Evening ladies and gentlemen,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Eye reckon I'll finish this thread out tonight and start another "Dead Driveler" thread...



I heard dat! 



Cmp1 said:


> Evening ladies and gentlemen,,,,



Evenin yankbro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2016)

Big ol YUGE hambooger!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 18, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm so ready to see my girl bust another turkey... Come on Saturday morning!!!





LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Could be worse



blood I'm pulling for her to get a good one.

LML, ahhhhhhhh snow   

It is going to return to cool weather on Sunday at least.

BLD going down smoooooooth
evenign chief


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2016)

Fried cheekun, geen beans, churnips and lace kone bread, compliments of IGA.


Charlie got the konebread and cheekun skin.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 18, 2016)

chili with cheese and chips


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> blood I'm pulling for her to get a good one.
> 
> LML, ahhhhhhhh snow
> 
> ...



Evenin gobble. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Fried cheekun, geen beans, churnips and lace kone bread, compliments of IGA.
> 
> 
> Charlie got the konebread and cheekun skin.



I'da fought him fo dat chikin skin.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2016)

Evening youngins down South.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2016)

CMC gonna get fat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins down South.



Evenin Pops.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Evening Quack, LML's, Gobble,Chief and BO$$. BLD sounds goot Gobble, I think you talked me into one.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2016)

Odell said to tell yall woof woof. Said ya'll know what he means.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2016)

Evening Chief.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Quack, LML's, Gobble,Chief and BO$$. BLD sounds goot Gobble, I think you talked me into one.



Evening Moon.



KyDawg said:


> Odell said to tell yall woof woof. Said ya'll know what he means.




Tell Odell I'll scratch him behind the ear one day.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2016)

Odell likes being scratched behind the ear.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 18, 2016)

Pitiful. Dribler=dead.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 18, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Odell said to tell yall woof woof. Said ya'll know what he means.



Odell would fit in good at a Georgia game. Gooooooo Dawgs. Woof, woof, woof, woof.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 18, 2016)

All by myself.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 18, 2016)

I reckon I need to try my best to close this one down.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> All by myself.



I can't even remmeber when I started this one. Was it 2016 yet?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 18, 2016)

Anybody wanna help?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2016)

I can't even find the OP.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 18, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I can't even remmeber when I started this one. Was it 2016 yet?



Lawd, I lub you!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2016)

Search comes up empty


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 18, 2016)

Lock it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lawd, I lub you!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2016)

Mshtutu last post....get it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 18, 2016)

Start a new one music man.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2016)




----------

